# IUI March / April 2016



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

For those going through IUI during March and April 2016


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi

I will go first, i have been waiting for this to go up. 

We should be starting IUI for the first time in the next few weeks. We are currently waiting on a sac of fluid on my ovary to reduce in size before we start. We go in for our next scan in 2 weeks, keeping everything crossed we can start then. We were originally meant to start first week in January and everything that could have gone wrong has, so hopefully at the next scan we get the green light. Fingers crossed

Hayley


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Hayley

Good luck for this cycle. so many obstacles happen inbeteen it's sometimes a journey in itself actually getting on the 2WW.

I'm heading into iui cycle 5 after one miscarriage end of last year. my last iui was miss timed due to us messing up the trigger shot so I knew it was over before it began. Anyway hopefully 5th time lucky. Just waiting on AF which should be here by weds and I'm booked in for baseline Thursday!!


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you, good luck to you also. Its been a journey from 3 years ago to waiting to start treatment, the day i get the drugs to start I'm going to do a happy dance out of the hospital ha

aw I'm sorry about your miscarriage, hopefully 5th time lucky. 

Oh Thursdays thats exciting, i am due back on the Monday after you for our scan, so we maybe starting within a few days of each other


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Morning ladies. So following a panic last week I went for my 3rd scan yesterday and turns out the fibroid is not fundal (at the top of the uterus) so my 2nd IUI cycle can carry on. 

Lining is 12mm and I have 2 follicles at 15mm and 12mm (little bit worried that I have 2 - but hey!) I am back on Monday for another scan with hopefully IUI on Tuesday. Last time the follicle went from 15mm to 20mm in 2 days - so hopefully looking at some good growth going on right now!

Bad news is that if this cycle is not successful I will have to have this fibroid removed with hysteroscopy - and will have to go private to reduce the wait from god knows what to 2 weeks! Oh well - these things are sent to try us. 

Wishing you all a lovely Sunday and hopefully the Mothers Day thing isn't too painful xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Why are you worried about 2 follicles? I was worried last time when I had two follicles because I wished I had 3 lol. The last time I get my bfp I had 3 follicles and still only 1 took so if anything it just increases your chances. had I only had 2 follicles that time I may still have gotten a bfn!! This time around I'm hoping I get 3 again 😊


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Not really worried Sarah - just not sure going from 0 babies to 2 at once is ideal!! Unlikely but still - we'll just have to go with the flow and what is meant to be is meant to be!


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Hi ladies. My first iui is scheduled for tomorrow morning I'm so nervous/excited so any advice would be much appreciated!. We're doing a medicated cycle with donor sperm as dh has 
klinefelters.


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi chakacat. 
I too had my first Iui 6 days ago. Its strange you will be very nervous and excited, and honestly its over in 5 mins! Its just like having a smear test except it takes a few minutes longer. I had a few strange symptoms afterwards, bloatedness, tired, queasy but you dont really know what is real and what you hope are symptoms. 
Good luck, im sure it will all go smoothly!


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Chakacat - I'm about to have my 2nd one...it is weird - they showed me the sample and its TINY....

I spent the entire time of the procedure (5 mins like Jaws said) saying 'ohmygod is that it - all this heartache for 1/2 tsp full!'

Good luck!


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Jaws how are you finding the wait? My clinic wants me to wait 16 days before testing I'm such an impatient person I know it's going to drive me crazy! 

MrsE do you have a date for your 2nd one booked? 

Good luck to you both I hope all goes well


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi chakacat, 
The wait is intense! Im luck as i am super busy... I havent had much time to ponder... I was told to wait 16dpiui too, but i am flying to florida on day 13 so i dont know what to do.. Test early or wait! 
I guess the hardest thing is the symptoms... Painful boobs, bloating, tiredness. They can all be signs of either your period (Af) or pregnancy it does play with your mind abit! 
Good luck i hope it all goes well


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Update from me following this mornings scan. 1 follicle at 17mm and 1 at 14mm - continue Gonal F tonight and tomorrow and do trigger shot tomorrow too with IUI on Wednesday.

I had some spotting yesterday which was a bit weird - a sort of snotty clot - (sorry TMI!) but Doc didn't seem bothered. They can still see the fibroidy thing but are not sure what it is or if it would have any affect on implantation so we are going ahead and if it is negative then I'll go for hystereoscopy to see whats what before carrying on.

Nearly felt like crying whilst waiting for them to discuss my case - didn't realise I was so anxious about this one.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi girls

Just wanted to let you know I still keep checking in on you all! Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust for your treatments!

Sarah welcome back hun x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all 17dpiui now and still Bfn :-( not holding out much hope now x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Charlotte. Congrats on your BFP how did your scan go? x

Elerifairy - Sorry you for a bfn fingers crossed for next cycle x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey Thankyou. 

I had to go for an scan at an EPU on Friday due to being concerned about an ectopic. Could only see gestational sac which is normal at this stage but they advised I was measuring behind and gave me all sorts of advice which made no sense at all.

I've been an absolute mess since then and couldn't see how I was going to wait for my 7 week scan next week so I called my  clinic for some advice they quite openly said the advice I had been given was rubbish and have bought my scan forward a few days for me to Friday so I feel much better now. Just hoping bubs is ok. 

The clearblue digital jumped from 2-3 weeks to 3+ weeks the day after the scan at the EPU and coincidentally I threw up on the ASDA car park the same day so from this I need to be happy my hormones are increasing!! X

I bet you can't wait to get going can you? X


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

oh gosh so sorry your going through this. As you know I have first hand experience with this and its just a terrible terrible waiting to game from week to week until a conclusion is made. Yes you went for the scan before 6 weeks so im sure nothing can be confirmed at that stage for sure. Fingers crossed that everything will be ok at your scan this week hun. x

I am in 2 minds at the moment how i feel lol.. i knew January was bust due to timings i knew they were out. Hopefully the month break and holiday will have me refreshed and some luck this time. AF due around Thursday and I am booked in that morning for the baseline scan and ready to start clomid day 2-6 again. x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Sarah. I feel much better now. They said I was measuring behind but I gave my clinic all the info and they said "that's absolute rubbish" they could see the gestational sac which is all to be expected at that point but they said it was small but my clinic said they wouldn't even put a date on that and we're literally talking millimetres.  

My hormones have risen which is good and I've felt pretty rubbish today lots of dizziness so that's also good! Just got to keep my fingers crossed. The way I see it is we had a 20% chance of getting oregnant and we did. And now we have a 20% chance of things going wrong so odds are in our favour. If something does go wrong then I have the be thankful that I can get pregnant which is the first hurdle because before now we had no idea that I could! 

I had a break between my negative cycle and my BFP so maybe that's the way forward?? Go into it with a fresh mind hun I'm sure you will be absolutely fine. Will keep checking in on you all x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah I never do back to back cycles always take a month off inbetween. 

Keep us posted on how you get on x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you will do x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

so i have my day one scan this afternoon. Hopefully my cyst has burst or reduced in size so we start, fingers crossed we don't have more delays 

hope everyone else is doing okay


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck Hayles hope scan goes ok. Hopefully my AF arrives on time Thursday or before as I'm booked in for my baseline scan then x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you

we got good news, the cyst has fully gone   My lining was too thick to start today so back Thursday for another scan and to pick up my clomid to start  x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Great news Hayles we will both be on our Clomid around same time. in getting pre AF cramping now so that usually means AF is here within a day or 2 so looks like on schedule. how much Clomid are you going to be taking? I assume then for you it's days 3-7? I take mine 2-6!!


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi ladies went to post our result on last board but see we have moved to this board I'm afraid we got BFN from our Feb treatment   so will will be having treatment again in March. I took it really bad this time so hence the late update with our result.

Let's hope for lots of lovely news on this board


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear that HighlandChick. We're not looking hopeful either but because if the progesterone won't get my period to put us out of our misery! OTD is Friday so I can call the clinic then and stop taking.
Thinking we might move onto ivf next go.


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you. I'm starting on 50mg, hopefully i respond to it. i have been warned it can some times take several months to get the right dose, or for your body to respond. I hope we don't have that. What dose are you on?

i was meant to be day 2-6 but my lining needs to reduce so they put it back, the nurse said it is fine to do so.

Sorry about your bfn highland chick


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

sorry to hear of the bfn highlandchick. onwards and upwards to next cycle.

hayles im on 50mg too and first time i took it i way over responded and ended up with about 10 follicles and needed a follicle reduction. Last time though i just got 2. So who knows what this time will be lol


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone I've picked myself up again and I'm back at work after my holiday so mind is kept busy again. I had read quite a bit on here before starting our own treatment and read how devastating it was to get bfn but you truly don't realise how devastating until it's you so huge hugs to everyone who is still trying to get that bfp.

Will phone clinic tomorrow to let them know result and get sorted again for this month. Maybe third time lucky


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi ladies

Highlandchick - I am so so sorry. I am going to test again. Today. I tested on Sunday but was s bfn with an internet cheapies. I am now very hopeful for today. 

Elerifairy- hopefully you tested too early and by Friday it will be a Bfp?

All the ladies having their iui soon good luck XXX

AFM - I think I will move onto ivf, in my mind the low success with iui isn't worth it. How much are you ladies roughly paying for iui? We are paid around £1500, we which is quite expensive!!! As some places for ivf is £3000 and over twice the odds. 

Xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

We bought 3 lots of donor sperm for £3000 (this includes a pregnancy slot fee which is refunded if unsuccessful) each iui is about £850 then drugs on top at about 4-500.
Ivf will cost us about 4.5k with drugs think and we already have the sperm but just feel like I want some more certainty now that there is something to make stick. There's also the hope of getting frosties too then. Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Also if there are Frosties then there is storage costs it can take the IVF over 5k. it's a huge amount more than IUI. We did consider it for this cycle but our  clinic think we have a good chance still with IUI and told us to stick with it. I think I'll know myself when I'm ready to move to IVF but I'm hoping this next IUI is the one for us  

Good luck everyone this cycle x


----------



## Delphine31 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm in my tww after IUI on Monday.

Tina, I'm saving a fortune by going to Denmark for IUI. Each IUI is costing me £700 including contactable donor sperm (would be £350 without sperm). On top of that are flights and hotels which, even booking at the last minute come in under £200 per IUI. So under £1000 for the whole lot. I only have to book the IUI and the sperm the day I get my LH surge so there's also no risk of wasting money on a failed cycle. This is all unmedicated though; it would obviously be more if there were meds involved.


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Very definite bfn this morning, wanted to rest a day early so I can contact the clinic today and hopefully get protocol out to start again in the next few days. Don't know how realistic that is but otherwise we would have to have 2 months off because of a booked holiday and I don't want to lose the momentum! Decided another round of iui is worth a go as really this is the first "successful" (as in there was definitely an egg!) go we have had xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Elerifairy - Great positive attitude. sorry it's a bfn for you. Hopefully next time round is yours 😊

AF has arrived overnight right on cue so off to have my baseline scan at 09:30 and start my Clomid tomorrow x


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

IUI for me yesterday so now in the wait. The sample was not as good as last time apparently so am not holding out much hope for this cycle.

It hurt more than last time which was probably because a man was doing it!! And then I burst into tears as soon as it was over. All very overwhelming. OTD is 26/3 but AF will show in about 12 days if its going to. I can't help feeling really pessimistic about this one, even though I know we still have a chance - I can't seem to shake off this gut feeling.

Sorry to the ladies with BFNs - Eleri I hope some of that positivity rubs off on me! I usually am quite upbeat so this is unlike me. 
Sarahlo - good to see you are back on it!

Luck to the rest of you....let the waiting begin!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks MrsE - try stay positive. when I got my bfp the sample was half what it was last time and last time was a bfn although my timing was off last time I'm convinced. 

I've decided this month is going to be no stress and I'm just going with that ever happens lol I'm so done with worrying and stressing I just can't do it anymore x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

well that didn't go as planned. I'm 50% out already. developed a cyst from last cycle in left ovary so had to have bloods taken. if it's active they will cancel cycle if it's likely to go with AF then they will continue. it's because it's likely to respond to the Clomid so I might ask about doing a none medicated cycle if it's just about the cyst responding to Clomid. anyway will see what they say later after blood results x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

You might be ok Sarahlo I have a persistent follicle that has been on every cycle (starts about 15mm grows to about 17mm) it's only this last cycle they realised thats what it was as had been looking at it as an active follicle and just thought I had low estrogen. A slightly higher dose of gonal f got another follicle to grow and all went well.
I've now got to test again in 3days and will stop the utrogestan after tomorrow, as soon as AF arrives I'll be in for a quick scan then I can go again


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I hope so. She just said that Clomid will make the cyst grow even more and possibly suppress other follicles growing? God knows. If they call and want me to miss this cycle I'm not giving up easily. I want a rescan tomorrow to see if cyst still there if so then I will continue unmedicated. I'm deffo getting twinges now so I'm hoping the blumin thing is rupturing as we speak lol 

Glad you feel more positive after energy bfn. How are you finding the Utrogestan btw? they gave me that last time and after 2 days I asked to be put back on cyclogest it was leaking all the time. x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

sorry to hear about your scan Sarah, i had one last week that was 2cm, it was due to ovulation and instead of healing itself it filled with fluid. Apparently its quite common, mine vanished within a few days. The doctor looked at my scan pictures and told me there and then she was 90% it was that, as the nurse wasn't sure if it was a cyst. Hopefully the blood tests show its not an active cyst and you can go ahead

I have my clomid for the next 5 days now and back next Thursday to see if i have any follicles


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah the nurse was pretty confident also. she called it a corpus leteum cyst that happens as you said after ovulation. Just waiting for my bloods to come back and that  phone call. Fingers crossed its all ok. Glad you have the Clomid hopefully I will be starting mine tomorrow too!! x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

I've found the utrogestan a bit messy but it's obviously getting in my system as day 20 now and no AF plus lots of lovely progesterone symptoms like bloating sore boobs and nausea! How does the cyclogest differ? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

The cyclogest I only needed to take twice a day so one in morning and once at night. They can be used vaginally or rectally so you can alternate which is good. for me I found them a lot less messy than Utrogestan. My clinic prefer now to use Utrogestan as its more natural they said but i found them more of an inconvenience with the applicator and doing it in work. I was doing them 3 times a day and I ended up calling clinic for cyclogest as i couldn't face mode Utrogestan in the end lol I also don't suffer from low progesterone so don't really need to take them but clinic prefers to give them to us x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

so clinic just called and I can start my Clomid tomorrow woop. hurdle number 1 over


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Woohoo! Fab news! 
I've not found the utrogestan too bad but yes pessaries at work are a pain!!!


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

aw great news


----------



## Hijabi (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all, 
Went to clinic yday for a blood test, and then AF started before they confirmed to say BFN, which it was.
Now onto final SIUI. I have day 2 scan tomorrow.
I wasn't given any cyclogest/pessaries to insert...what are they for?
Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone 

Hijabi so sorry to hear about your BFN.

Has anyone had the pregnyl trigger? I had my first iui Monday, I had the pregnyl trigger and two boosters one of which I had last night and am due the other one Sunday.
I had mild cramping on and off after the trigger but now have quite bad cramps almost like period pain is this normal?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Hijabi - its progesterone to help support a pregnancy. generally it's given if you suffer from low progesterone but some clinics just like to give it anyway. I don't suffer from low prog bit clinic prefers me to have it. I know some people do ask for it and their clinic will give it to them so if you want it you can ask. Good luck on your last cycle. 

Hi Chakacat - I've always has ovitrelle but seen a few ladies on here before who have pregnyl and boosters and what your describing sounds pretty normal. Good luck with your cycle too x


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Hi sarahlo thank you
I've been off work today so I've just been at home obsessing about everything! 
Good luck to you as well


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

hi

does anyone know if the clomid has to be a set time everyday or could i put it back a few hours tomorrow? 

I took it at 2pm today and wanted to take it just before bed tomorrow 

thanks


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hayles I don't think it really matters too much. I'm going to be taking mine before bed most nights but Saturday I've got a dinner so will be planning to take it before I leave the house. As long as you take it daily I think it should be ok. x

chakacat easily done. that's why I hate having too much time on my hands around the 2ww just sit think and stress over everything lol. I now know to keep myself busy lol


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

I didn't have progesterone on any of my unmedicated cycles but they said with an injectable cycle they like to do it as they've been messing with your natural hormones so like to support. 
I haven't had pregnyl boosters (they are given to do the same job as progesterone I believe) but have had pregnyl trigger. Cramps and headaches are totally normal x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Just checking in on you all lots to read up on!! 

HighlandChick I'm so sorry about your BFN hun. Put your feet up and have a nice treat now! Good luck on your next cycle! Lots of sticky baby dust coming your way!

Elifairy I'm so sorry about your BFN too hun. Sarah is right though your positive attitude is fab! Keep it going hun! Lots of sticky baby dust coming your way too 

MrsE our sample was less than the negative cycle and we got a BFP so don't lose hope! I also felt very disscouraged this cycle...how wrong was I! Congrats on being PUPO!

Hijabi sorry your treatment didn't work hun...onwards and upwards onto the next one ey! Sending lots of sticky baby dust to you!

Sarah so glad you were given the go ahead for your clomid!! When is your scan?

I know i said i would so just popping in to let you know I had our 6w2d scan today and everything is perfect. Saw our babies little heartbeat and measuring at 6w1d. Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

That's great Charlotte. glad it all worked out. try not to stress anymore. scan is a week today will know then how the follicles are doing x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Sarah. I will try hehe. I've already started penalising the scan wondering if their measurements are out but decided I know nothing about measuring on an ultrasound so need to stop it!! 

Do they not monitor every other day with clomid? Hoping you get some juicy follies!! X


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes don't even bother attempting that lol

no I only get scanned around day 8 or 9 as they know by now what mine do. next Friday will be day 9 then scan booked in already for Monday day 12 and that more than likely be trigger day with iui weds day 14 they said x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

That's fab news! Will check in on you all good luck! X


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi ladies

Thank you for all the messages of support. I have had a busy week at work 4 12hour shifts so haven't had much chance to get on here and boy does it move fast lots to read when I come back. Work has kept my mind off it for now and just looking forward to getting going on our next cycle start testing for ovulation again on the 16th.

*Elerfairy* and *hijabi*so sorry to hear you got a bfn too! Sending us all the most baby dust possible for this next cycle

*sarahlo* good luck with your current cycle wishing you all the luck in the world

*mrse1982* good luck with your 2ww hoping it's not too stressful for you


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Glad your feeling better HighlandChick it's a tough old game this fertility journey! I'm just going into this cycle with as little stress as possible. I'm over stressing and worrying. we go away for Easter when I'll be on 2WW so looking forward to chilling relaxing and having a nice time and not thinking about the 2WW!


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

CharlotteL so happy for you, must be magical to see that scan!!
I agreed with my boss today that I am going to work from home the week after easter (when I should hopefully be PUPO!) got a residential to go on towards the end of the tww but should hopefully have implanted by then if it's going to happen so should all be fairly stress free! 
My plan is to spend the first 8-9 days as relaxed as I possibly can, try to chill on the residential then our test date (21dpiui) will be whilst we are on a 5 day break to Barcelona.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankyou 😊

Oh hun that sounds like a fab idea! It's great to have a plan and feel prepared. I'm such a planner so that's right up my street lol x


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Morning ladies 5dpiui today and nothing much to report. My usual weekend 2ww activities have been done and the house is sparkling and another cupboard sorted out.

on and off period type pains yesterday but may have just been wind! Really don't think this cycle has worked so wishing the start of AF as soon as possible!

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Just waiting for my baseline scan to check everything's ok to start the injectibles again.
You can't help but symptom spot but it really is a thankless activity! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I think 5dpiui is way to early to know either way unless you felt something wasn't right from the start. at 5 days still woudnt have even implanted yet so hopefully your not out already. 

Good luck with the baseline scan Elerifairy!

I'm finishing my clomid tomorrow then in Friday morning for scan!! x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Got another fluid area/cyst/follicle to go with my persistent 17mm one! Luckily they have said I can go ahead so starting the injections tonight but got to have an earlier scan on Friday to check whats going on x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

so i finish my clomid today and scan thursday morning to see if i have responded.  I had ovary pain yesterday, so im taking that as a good sign somethings happening. Fingers crossed we have follicles

The rest of my medication has just arrived, my pregnyl injection and some sort of suppository   oh the joys from what ive read i might buy some tenna lady pads haha


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck Hayles. I usually get grumbling ovaries when I stop the Clomid it's always been a good sign for me. My last pill is today and then scan Friday. Does your clinic do follicle reductions if you end up with too many mature follicles?


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

I am out!  
BFN 14dpiui


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry for your bfn Jaws. Onwards and upwards to the next cycle hey xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Jaws, are you going to again this month? x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

sorry about your bfn jaws

Sarah - i have actually never heard of follicle reduction, I've just googled it. My nurse has never mentioned it, she has told me in no uncertain terms if i get more than two follicles we will not proceed. So i don't know, i guess we will have to see what happens Thursday, id hate to start and then have to abandon. I may not have reacted at all to the clomid but if i have, and it seems they are wary of proceeding i may ask about it. Thank you x


----------



## jaws3677 (Dec 5, 2015)

Elerifairy said:


> Sorry to hear that Jaws, are you going to again this month? x


sadly due to work commitments I can't try again til September! I might try AI if my donor agrees otherwise it's just waiting it out (might have time to sort the diet out too!) &#128518;
I don't feel too down about it as I just keep thinking it wasn't the right time, the next one will work✌&#127996;


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bfn jaws really hope your next cycle works for you xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hayles - I think the follicle reduction depends from clinic to clinic. a lot will abandon but some do a follicle reduction. I had to have it first time around when I had 10 mature ones. Last time I had just the two No idea what this month will bring lol


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

10? my goodness. Well we shall we what the scan brings

Good luck for your scan Friday


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Hun and good luck for yours too x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hope everyone is doing ok. I finished Clomid last night and today I've ovary twinges both sides. here's hoping for some good right sided follicles 🤗 x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

So my scan went well, i have responded which is good. I have several follicles but one dominant one, the nurse thinks the others from this point on aren't going to grow. I felt a little sad at first, i wanted two, but one is better than none. So its currently 12mm we are back Saturday to measure growth and i have to take a pee pot so they can my LH levels. And depending on growth at that point she said we might be planning treatment. I'm just willing it now to keep growing


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Sounds great Hayles. What CD are you today? I've my scan tomorrow morning which is CD9 

I know what you mean about being disappointed. I only had 2 last time and wanted 3 like the time before lol x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm day 10 today

yeah, i just felt its lessened my chances. i guess you only need one though. i do have another one at 7mm but they've already given up on that one - poor egg. i guess i shouldn't feel so bad though, it is my first time so i could have not responded. my DP was very happy he could have skipped out of the hospital. Ive been banned from anything too strenuous in case i hurt our future maybe baby haha - which is nice as were donor


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

It does and it doesn't. as you said it just takes the one!!

I'm done with worrying and stressing these days so will go with what ever it is tomorrow. will report back after my scan x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while I gave myself a break while waiting for our next treatment. Finally my AF came yesterday so I phoned the clinic for them to then return my call and tell me I can't have treatment this cycle because the lab will be shut for Easter. I am absolutely gutted about it, as is my DH. I don't think you realise how much you gear yourself up for it until you are told it can't go ahead. So our break over Christmas has now turned into 3/4 months off which I'm not happy about at all. My cycles are so long and inconsistent I don't know how long i'd have to wait for my next one so I asked for Norethisterone to help bring on my period sooner. I am so gutted about it all and feel like we have rubbish luck with these things but just have to get on with it I suppose. Also to make it worse one of my friends is in labour as I type   I'm obviously happy for her but it also makes everything even harder, I just want it to be us  
So anyway I will be back in April. I will keep an eye on the thread and wish you all lots of luck xx
Ps. Sorry to put a downer on things


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh Dora I'm so sorry they won't let you cycle due to Easter. I was thinking about you just the other day. Sally who was on our threads has the same problem she's ready to start again after Christmas and her clinic said the same due to Easter. 

Try stay positive Hun and fingers crossed you will get lucky soon xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hope you all dont mind me popping in. I love seeing how youre all doing im wishing you all the best!

Dora sorry you've had such a blow hunni! When my clinic was closed over Christmas I hated it however the break did me good! Just think at the most it's only one cycle away...

Sarah good luck for your scan tomorrow. Sending juicy follie vibes your way! 

Xx


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello, hello! I'm back to join the fun again 😀 Hi again to everyone I met on my first cycle in January and hi also to everyone else. It's been a much needed time out for me tbh, I took the BFN really badly and hid away for a bit. Trying to put that behind me now and focus on the next cycle. I've put my in between time to good use and have been getting myself back to peak physical condition, after the disappointment of last time, comfort eating began! I've now joined WW and have lost a stone. AF arrived Wednesday so got my baseline scan this morning. Should be starting injectables tomorrow - will keep you all posted. Hope everyone else is doing well. Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Lyndsey welcome back Hun  

Sorry you have been feeling down after the bfn it really hits hard doesn't it. Glad your feeling better now. Good luck for the scan. I've got my cd9 scan at 11 so should know if I will trigger maybe Sunday or back for scan Monday and trigger then. All depends on the follicle sizes today. Also hoping for a follicle on each side, we can hope can't we 🤗 x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hiya Sarah! Nice to see a familiar face 😀 Yeah, it was hard but we live to tell the tale, eh? 
Had my baseline scan this morn, everything is good to go so started the injections. Just done the Suprecur and onto Menopur this eve. It's CD3 for me. Got another scan on CD8 (Weds) and we'll see what's what then. They've lowered my dose of Menopur this time cos I was over stim last time - hopefully this will mean I won't have to have another follicle reduction this time!! The person scanning me today had been brought up from the ultrasound dept and doesn't work in the WFI usually. She noted that there was some free fluid on the ultrasound which she said was prob just a cyst that had burst and they'd just keep an eye on it. She asked if I'd had any abdo pain etc to which I said it was difficult to say really cos I get a lot of abdo pain anyway with the endometriosis. She said, oh, you've got endometriosis? That explains the free fluid. She said apparently bleeding outside the womb is a classic presentation of endo but it gets reabsorbed again so it's not a burst cyst and nothing to worry about. Phew!! You learn so many interesting things about your body on this journey lol. 

Good luck for your scan today - not long till your IUI then 😀 Just a thought but why don't you ask for 2 trigger injections this time so if you have any issues,
you've got a spare? Save the drama from last time!
How was St Lucia btw?
Hope everyone else is getting on well Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi everyone 
well wasn't expecting that. so I've got 12 foilicles LOL 2 big ones on each side  around 14-15mm then 4 smaller ones on each side around 10mm.
she predicts they will all continue to grow so follicle reduction is high on cards. if the smaller ones don't and I've still got 4 big ones then maybe just maybe they will proceed but it's Drs call on that as maximum generally is 3.. so we shall see. be pointless to reduce just by one. 
Back for scan on Monday and trigger is most likely that night 

St Lucia was fab Lyndesy was the break we both needed. just hoping now this cycle works xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow Sarah great news!! More targets to hit ey


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm sorry I've been so rubbish at keeping up with the chats. Hope everyone is well I see some good progress for some of you ladies. Sorry to everyone that got a bfn it's devastating I know but try to stay positive for the next cycle. 

Update on me - I got a positive ovulation today so down to clinic tomorrow for treatment hope third time lucky. Was meant to be working tomorrow so had to organise cover for my shift but thankfully I have very good work mates and I very understanding boss and it's all sorted 😊


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow HighlandChick!


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, Sarah, that's loads!! Sounds similar to what mine were last time, I think  so you'll prob end up having to have a reduction. Clinics are generally reluctant to proceed with that many cos of the risk of multiple births. Even when I told them I didn't care,  I'd love twins haha. Still, if your clinic offer reduction then it's much better to be over stim at his point than under stim! Sounds like you've got a fighting chance 😀

Good luck tomorrow Highland Chick! Working full time and trying to fit it in around cycles is a nightmare, I'm constantly trying to jig scans and shifts around!! Doesn't help that both my husband and I both work sometimes opposite shifts . Oh to be a lady of leisure haha x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Yup ive even more than the first time that was 10 when I had to have the reduction lol
The nurse said max they usually will proceed with is 3 however they may make an acception if the 10mm dont grow anymore and im only left with the 4 big ones.. it would be pointless to do a reduction for just the 1 but she said its the Drs call. In any case she thinks now they have hit 10mm like the first time they will just keep growing. if they hit 13-14 on monday they will do the reduction for sure before IUI on the Weds.

Good luck HighlandChick 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Sarahlo, CharlotteL and lyndsey30.

Yeah juggling work is a nightmare but so far it's been ok. It's even more of a nightmare because you only know the day before so if people have plans I feel bad asking xx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

good luck for tomorrow highland chick

oh my goodness sarah, that is a lot! I was proud of just my one   better over than under though i guess

if your having your IUI wednesday i must be close to having mine. My clinic only tell you information one step at a time, so im a bit in the dark


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Hayles

Yes I wasn't sure what the Clomid would do this time around but it seems my follicles have been having a party lol

Yes she has actually asked me to check with opk Sunday in case I get a surge then IUI would be Monday or Tuesday but going on my cycles I won't surge that soon so it's more likely to he Monday trigger and weds IUI x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

haha they really have

Once you actually start it seems to go really quick. I have another scan tomorrow to check growth and to check if im ovulating, so depending if my little follicle has grown i might get given a date for IUI. We shall see how tomorrow goes x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow loads of follies! 
I had an uneventful scan this morning (only 4 days of stims and cd6) looks like 2 or 3 on my right (one might be the smaller fluid they saw at baseline) just got to keep on the stims and scan again Monday


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone 
I'm 12dpiui now and have just started bleeding really lightly I have some cramps as well I'm sure af is coming so looks like I'm out this month


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello,

I'm trying to become pregnant by IUI. Today I had my first IUI, so am excited to see how things work out. I have a low AMH, but the scan showed a follicle on 19.8 mm on day 12 and my lining was 13 mm. Today on day 14 I was inseminated.

I didn't get any hormones, but the midwife at the clinic did suggest I should try that next time because of my low AMH, if I don't become pregnant this time. But am not so sure about it. I will be a single mother by choice and having twins will be more difficult than just one baby. I also fear that I use my eggs too soon by maturing many each cycles, especially when I really want to avoid twins. I would rather have 6 cycles with one egg each time than two cycles with three eggs.

But hopefully it won't be an issue and I will get pregnant now. I use donor sperm and read there's 20-25 % chances of success. Now I just have to wait, which you are all familiar with. Oh it will be two very long weeks


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I initially thought they same but then when you get past a couple of cycles with no pregnancy I welcomed the 3 follicles I had which gave me a pregnancy and just with a singleton. I'd also be happy for twins so it wasn't to daunting for me to procceed with the 3 follicles. If you really don't want multiples the I can imagine it can be scary to proceed with more than one follicle.


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

so i had another scan, follicles growing nicely, still has 3mm to grow. My lining isn't thick enough, apparently in some women it thickens around ovulation so at the last minute, but it can also be a side effect of the clomid. So i have another scan Monday, hopefully we  will see some improvement or we will have to abandon this cycle


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Hi hayles 
Sorry to hear that hopefully your lining thickens up for your scan on Monday.
I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much mine was nearly cancelled as my follicles pretty much stopped growing for about four days but then shot up right at the end so try to hang in there because things can change so quickly xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Hayles - yes Clomid can thin the lining but I wouldn't worry about it. At my scan on Friday mine was thin at just under 4mm but she said she's not worried and if it's not up to where it should be on Monday they can give me estrogen I think she said to thicken it up. Maybe ask about this if it's still not thick enough. I've not had lining issues last two times so I'm confident it will increase by Monday and I'm sure yours will to. She said mine is triple lined too so all good!! What was your lining today Hayles?


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you

oh really? if it hasn't thickened Monday i will ask about estrogen, you are full of fertility knowledge, thank you. The nurse didn't mention estrogen, just said we would have to abandon. My lining today was 5.5 so it has increased a few mm in the last 2 days but she should they wouldn't progress unless its 6mm. She thought it was a good sign that i had to delay taking my clomid until day 3 as my lining was too thick, so obviously its capable of thickening. 

I'm pretty good at taking it as it comes, i figure if i worry it doesn't change anything. My bodies going to go at the pace it wants to go at x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

No problem at all. 

it's easy for them to say abandon but it's not fair. Who's to say next time lining won't be the same so yeah I'd deffo ask them for estrogen if it's not thick enough. if you google it lots of stories and it really does the trick so it would be a huge shame to abandon for that reason at this stage. I guess being in a private clinic has its advantages and they will do everything possible to make sure your cycle goes ahead. x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

yeah i think it does, i presumed you were privately funded, just because your clinic sounds a lot better. 

i will see how the scan goes Monday, it may have resolved itself naturally (hopefully), if not im going to ask. Ive had a google, seems there is a direct link between estrogen levels and lining. I will check back Monday to see how your scan went x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi ladies

So had my 3rd diui at 1200 today so hoping third time lucky


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

Sarahlo Yeah, there might be a time when I will be ready. If I have had several attempts with just one egg and no luck, then I might proceed, but am not ready after only one failed attempt.

Actually, I would love twins, but it wouldn't be fair to my son, when it's just me. So I don't want to do something that will increase the chance, unless it is necessary and time will tell if it is.


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

When did you start testing? I had Ovitrelle so the test will be falsely positive for a number of days. I did take a test today, but that was because I had a box with four left that are too old, so I wanted to check if they worked, now I knew the test should be positive. It also was, but only faint.

I have read that it takes 10-14 days for Ovitrelle to leave your system, so no use testing early. As a lab technician I like testing things and I also did with my son. I tested positive 3w+2d. I worked with some crappy chemicals back then and I needed to know as soon as possible if I had become pregnant. Now I work with chemo-therapy, so also need to know, but it's afterall easier when it's IUI.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck HighlandChick 🍀

Scan this morning shows all follicles still growing so I'm having a reduction before IUI on weds and leaving 3 biggest follicles which are today right side 1x20mm and 1x18mm. left side 1x18mm. The rest across both sides are between 10-16mm but all will still keep growing until ovulation. 

Lining has thickened up to 6.5 and she predicts it will go to at least 7.5mm by Weds!! So I'm al set to go on Weds morning with trigger tonight!! 

Hope you scan today goes well Hayles!! Hope everyone else is doing fine x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Sarahlo hope Wednesday goes well for you. Fingers crossed


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

ill keep my fingers crossed for you highland chick

all sounds really positive Sarah, your getting to the end which is exciting

So my scan today, the one follicle i had hasn't grown since Saturday so still at 14mm, so hopefully its just taking a break and hasn't stopped growing. I have one other follicle that is growing at a slow rate 9mm but the nurses don't think it will mature. And i have had another follicle pop up that wasn't on my scan Saturday and is suddenly 12mm already   so we are back Wednesday to see whats occurring then. Hopefully by Wednesday one of them is nearly fully grown. My lining has thickened up to 6.5 which is brilliant. So we just need follicles to hurry up and grow already so we can get onto the 2ww xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Hayles all sounds good and at least your lining has thickened up too 🤗. What CD are you currently on?


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

today is day 14, i think that what  CD means ha. I cant believe a follicle has popped up and grown 12mm in a day and a half, I'm glad everything working as it should and my linings thickened. I hope it grows quick now I'm bored of scanning every other day   I'm excited for the actually IUI and start the wait x


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

I'm so confused! Today was my test day and after some spotting and cramps Fri I wasn't hopeful but I got a really faint positive I rang my clinic and they said to test again Wednesday obviously I couldn't wait so did a clearblue test and got a dark positive straight away I don't know what to think!!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Sounds like good news for you chakacat congrats 🤗

on weds test with a clear blue digital and you will see a 1-2 weeks pregnant I'm sure x


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Thank sarahlo can't stop worrying! It's taken so long to get to this stage that whenever I get good news I think it must be wrong! X


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

congratulations chakacat x


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Thanks hayles, it really wasn't what I was expecting! I'll keep you all posted when I test again Wednesday xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats chakacat! Will keep my fingers crossed for you! 
Good scan today got 3 potentials at 11mm so will see on Wednesday how many are making a go of growing!


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Thank you elerifairy hope all goes well Wednesday x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hope everyone is doing good!!

IUI is tomorrow morning and I can't wait because I feel like my ovaries gonna pop with all these follicles 😂 

Fingers crossed we all get our bfp this month along with chakacat 😻


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Sarahlo I hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks darl 😘


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Congratulations chakacat I hope you see that positive again tomorrow. Everything sounds good.

Sarahlo good luck for your iui tomorrow

Elerifairy good luck for you scan tomorrow

I'm 3dpiui today and feeling calm and not much symptoms going on


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

sarah good luck for your IUI tomorrow


good luck for testing again chakacat


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank Hayles. Hope your scan goes well and the follicle is ready now 🍀 x


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Morning everyone 
I did my test today and got a BFP(and on the three tests I couldn't stop myself from doing yesterday)!!! 
I'm still in shock can't believe it's positive!
Good luck to everyone still waiting hopefully you all get good news soon xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

That's fab news chakacat! Hopefully we'll all be joining you soon! 
Scan this morning and got 1 x 16mm and a couple around 10 so back in tomorrow. Can't help feeling a bit disappointed that haven't got two but hoping one was maybe hiding in my hard to see left ovary (it's behind my retroverted uterus so hard to get a visual on!) lining is over 15mm, is there such a thing as lining being too thick? Xx


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations Chakacat I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy  
Hi ladies hope I can join you all as you can see we have been trying for a few years now and have had 3 natural DIUI and got pregnant on our 3rd attempt but lost our daughter at 14 weeks last year.
We took a quite a few months out as needed to take the time to decide what we wanted to do and decided to try 3 more cycles before giving up and just been happy as we are. We are hoping to cycle in April as long as my nurse app next Thursday goes to plan I will have my bloods re done and as long as I don't need a rubella injection can start on my next cycle in currently on CD 13 so AF due in just over 2 weeks fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies and I hope that your BFP is this month  xxx


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys, just trying to catch up on all the posts I've missed over the last couple of days. How is everyone today?
Sarahlo, best of luck for your IUI! Am I right in saying that the only time you've had a BFP in the past you had follies on both sides and this time you've got them on both sides again? I think that's what you said last time anyway. Sounds like a good omen for you!! Let us know how you get on!

Congrats on your BFP Chakacat, lovely news! 

Not much to report with me, I'm on CD 8 and just waiting at the clinic for a progress scan (they're currently 40 mins delayed 😩🔫) I've been on injectables for 5 days so we'll see what's happening, I guess. Hoping to IUI next Weds.

Welcome Toni, so sorry to hear about your loss. Glad you're now in the right place to begin treatment again, wishing you lots of luck for your upcoming cycle!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Great news chakacat very happy for you. 

I'm officially on the 2ww 🤗 folli reduction and IUI all complete. 

Great to see you Lyndsey 😊 Yes only time I got a bfp was the time I had 2 right sided foilicles and 1 on left. This time it's the same 2 right 1 left so I'm hoping for another bit of luck if possible. 


Welcome Toni so sorry for your loss. Glad your back and feeling up to more treatment I wish you all the luck in the world xx

Good luck Heyles for the scan and everyone else too!! x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ooh, now the fun begins, Sarahlo! 
Had my scan after waiting an hr and 20mins in the clinic 😓 
It seems my ovaries have been having another party, despite lowering my dose of Menopur this cycle 😩 I've already got 3 follies at 13mm, 1 at 12mm and 1 at 11mm plus loads under 10mm and its only CD8, pretty similar to last time tbh! Lining is looking good and at 7.7mm currently. 
They've told me to stop taking the Menopur and 'coast' till they re-scan me Friday morn and see if that slows things down. Ugh, what a palava!! Have a feeling I'm going to end up having a reduction again tho. Why can't things just be simple? Feeling a tad fed up today of the lengths we have to go to just to have a baby 😓


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Elerifairy - I don't know much about lining but my clinic have always said we need your lining to thicken up but not too thick so I'm not sure. if clinic says it's ok then all good for you 😊 x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

so my scan wasn't great news. My body stopped responding the moment clomid came out of my system. So nothing has grown in 4 days, and one has given up and started shrinking so we've had to abandon. 

The doctor is doubling my dose for the next cycle, so up to 100mg clomid so i hope to get to the 2ww on my next cycle, fingers crossed. I feel positive about next time simply for them upping my dose. So i will be back in 2-3 weeks to start again. Ill keep checking in to see how everyones getting on, and good luck to everyone x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Hayles. Would they not consider an injectable cycle to give a bit more flexibility/control? Xx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

they said they want to double the dose for this cycle and if it ends the same then we will do an injectable cycle. x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Also Hayles another point to ask is if same thing does happen next time can you be topped up with injections. When my clinic first put me on Clomid they had no idea how id react but did say back then if need be they can top up with injections if need to once I finished the Clomid.


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Good luck Sarahlo in your 2ww I wish you a stress free 2 weeks 

Congratulations chakacat on your BFP hopefully we will all be joining you very soon.

Welcome toni99 and very sorry to hear your sad news everyone here is a really good support.

Good luck to everyone with your scans etc. I'm 4dpiui and have serious bloating so bad I've had to put my pjs on cos they are the only thing that's comfy. I have had this since treatment on Saturday. Is this normal? Only symptoms I have got going on. Never had bloating this bad last two cycles


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies been nearly a year since I logged on here  good luck everyone who is PIUI and lets get those BFP coming lots of positive vibes ladies xxx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you sarah, i was going to ask if we could do that for this cycle, but i do think we were just a touch too late. If the next cycle goes the same i will ask. Id rather try than give up, it feels a bit rubbish. She has warned me we may have several more cycles like this, i really hope not. Its hard not to get invested when you see things responding and working and then go oh no never mind. I am hopeful though a double dose will help, the nurse wanted to try the same dose again, i thankful the doctor said no 

Lots of luck for your 2 ww x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Aw, sorry your cycle isn't going to plan, Hayles! 😓 It's so hard to predict how our bodies will respond to the meds and everyone responds differently as well which doesn't make it easier for them to know. Fingers crossed next cycle will work for you with the increased dose!! I would deffo be enquiring about injectables tho!!
Highland chick, after my last IUI I suffered with terrible bloating throughout the 2WW and I believe it was due to the cyclogest - are you on that? It's a known side effect apparently. I had so many side effects from the cyclogest - all of which are similar or the same as early pregnancy symptoms which didn't help but raise
my hopes!
How do you feel, Sarahlo? Are you having a nice chilled out day?


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Lyndsey30 no I'm not on any medication at all completely natural cycle so isn't medication causing it


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, sorry, Highland Chick, I thought most people were on cyclogest pessaries? Could be a sign of early pregnancy but is probably too early? Could be implantation? Fingers crossed the bloating is a positive thing! Like I said, I was really bloated last cycle but put it down to the cyclogest. Xx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

That's ok Lyndsey30 thanks for the response. I'm hoping it's a good sign but I promised myself not to get hung up on symptoms this time. Will have to wait and see 😊


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks HighlandChick - I'm happy to be back on 2ww 😊
I'm not going to symptom spot at all this time as I'm on more drugs this time than ever so god only knows what side affects will come with them all. I've even said I won't test early either but im leaving that one open 😜


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah I said no testing early this time either will see how long that ones last 😂😜


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

To be fair I manage to get to around 10dpiui before I can't stop thinking about testing lol... no ones perfect after all 😂


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been told I won't be on progesterone this time as the doc doesn't think I need it but can't find anyone on injectibles who hasn't had it! Might bring it up again, not complaining as hated the side affects but don't want to jeopardise the cycle.
Feeling irrationally mad at my wife today. She is off all this week but had made plans to visit a friend today so had to go to scan alone (3.5hr round trip) and then called this evening trying to get me to drive to see them and stay over tonight (1hr away). I'm soooo tired with all the driving and the drugs, feel like she should know this without me having to say anything and now I just feel guilty.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Elerifairy - Sorry to hear DP is being annoying. I always end up being mad at DW when I'm on a cycle more than usual. But sometimes they just don't think about these things and it can be so frustrating. 
Hmmmm it seems all clinics are different when it comes to dishing out the cyclogest but if you want it then I'd make that clear to them that even though they say you don't need it you would prefer to still have it. I actually don't suffer from low progesterone but my clinic feel better giving it me. Funny isn't it x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

HI Elerifairy, 
Just wanted to drop in to say I've never had the pessaries and I've had injectables, it's never even been mentioned in my clinic so I'm sure it would be fine... I might ask about it on my next cycle tho. 
Hope everyone's doing OK 
X


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

That's good to know dora thank you! Did you have a normal luteal phase?


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

As far as I know yes   x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Fab I won't worry about it then! 
Last time was the first we had them and nurse said it was because the stims can mess with your natural hormone production so then seemed odd that it's not part of our protocol this time. More than happy not to use them though they made me feel awful!


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

1follie at 19mm so just waiting for the call to know when to trigger and when iui will be  lining was 12.9 today so either dodgy reading yesterday or it heard my concerns and thinned down a little  xx


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Just got back from having an unmediated iui and it was disapointing and confusing.
When they thawed the sperm(from pesa) they said they usually like 3.5million at the least and we had only 40 thousand. Also they were 'moving' but not gong anywhere?
We were meant to have a triple cycle but they advised to put it all in this one go as it probably won't work anyway.
I feel deflated and maybe they shouldn't have even bothered as it sounds like we have a minus percent chance of any success. Xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh dear that doesn't sound good Mrs.kiwi. So did they put more than the 40,000 in or just that? 
Realistically I probably wouldn't get my hopes up but as they say it only takes 1 so you could beat the odds and get lucky x


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi elerifairy 
Yep that's what they put in all 8 of our vials we had on ice.40thousand moving but not really swimming.
We were going to have 3 trys but that's it now. Game over.
Also this time (I've had iui and icsi before)
We were shoved in a room that looked like a store cupboard, which straight away felt like we had no hope!! xxx


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello all, how is everyone today? 
Eleryfairy, I totally get what you're saying about being irrationally angry at your partner during your cycle. It's so hard, it's no wonder it makes you angry at your nearest and dearest. I get mad at my husband sometimes for not fully understanding how hard it is taking all the drugs and what it feels like when my hormones are being messed around with. It's not that he's not supportive, I just think he sometimes doesn't get it cos he's a bloke. Basically I'm mad at him for not being a woman - now that is irrational hahaha! 

Hi Mrs Kiwi, sorry you've had an unfortunate start. It doesn't sound great BUT there is still hope - as everyone says, it does only take 1!

News update from me: after stopping the Menopur and coasting for the last 2 days, I had another scan this morning. I now have 1 X 15mm follicle on the left and 1 @ 15mm, 1 @ 13mm and  3 X 11mm on the Right. Plus loads less than 10 each side. Basically, they've said I'm borderline, not quite ready to trigger but if they coast me any longer then things will start to shrivel up but equally if I resume the Menopur all the follies will probably grow and I could end up with a basket full lol. They had no choice but to put me back on the Menopur, and re-scan Monday but they've said they'll prob have to bring me in Weds for a follie reduction followed by IUI. Not what I had hoped for cos you have to be sedated for the reduction so the whole thing is a bit of a pain in the **** but at least I don't have to abandon the cycle I guess!


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

You might be lucky Lyndsey, if there's a couple ahead they might sick up all the drugs. Will they let you go with 3?
Looks like we only have 1 but have estrogen levels over 800 so could be a sneaky one hiding x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fingers crossed! No, they will only proceed with 2 at my clinic, unfortunately and they seem quite strict with that. Sounds like you could have a hidden one then. But one or 2, it only takes one lol. What CD are you on, Eleryfairy? Do you know when your likely to IUI yet?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Lyndsay - is there any way they will do it with just a local anaesthetic? I always get given the option and I always go for local and I feel pretty much nothing. 

Hope everyone is doing good. I'm 2dpiu and time is flying. getting bruising though on 
my tummy from the injections and cramping and also feeling sick today as well. I think from all the medication I'm on as never been on so much so just resting up at the in laws!! I always find the first week so much easier than the second!! x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Just a quick update, iui this afternoon, great sperm sample and now officially PUPO! OTD 16/4 if I can hold out that long! Maybe I'll visit sagrada famillia the day before and light a candle for good luck! 
Oh also been put in progesterone again, doc decided why leave anything to chance x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

No, Sarah, the clinic only do it under sedation. It's conscious sedation but I was still quite out of it last time. Ho hum, I guess it's got to be done! It's just with all the pre op checks, the actually sedation then they have to keep you for monitoring for 1-2hrs after, it takes most of the day. Then you feel groggy for a day or so as well. I agree, Sarah, I found the 2nd week of the 2ww much harder last cycle!! Side effects from the meds is horrible 😓 Cyclogest alone made me feel pants!

Great news Eleryfairy! Rest up now 😀 Good luck with the 2WW. How is your OTD 16/4? That's quite a long wait isn't it?


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,
we had planned to do a triple iui package as we had 8 vials of great sperm from pesa.
however when we got to the clinic they said the samples were not great once thawed and they would advise only doing one and using them all at once(which is understandable)
when the nurse came to do the iui she said we would like 1.2 million sperm at the least to give you any chance and you have 40 thousand also they are moving but not really going anywhere.
so i was thinking why did they even bother going ahead?
and is there any sort of chance?
im confused and disappointed as this was the last shot.      xxx


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello, how is everyone doing today? 
I've just come back from another scan and it's all good news!! My lining is 11mm and I have 2 nice big juicy follies (1 on each side) @ 20mm 😀 Still got a few around the 10mm mark but the clinic aren't concerned about them. Looks like the reduction in my meds and the coasting worked this time and the ones that were middley have shrunk and just the two bigger ones have continued to grow so I won't have to have a reduction after all. Very happy with that and my 2 follies. Triggering 11.30pm tonight then IUI Weds morn. Can't wait till it's done now!!


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Fab news Lyndsey! 
I'm feeling awful on the pessaries they make me so bloated and nauseous :-( took a week or two to feel rough last time around, but 2dpiui and feeling yuck!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Morning Everyone

Great news Lynsdey I'm glad no follicle reduction is needed in the end. Good luck for IUi your one week after me exactly!!

I can't believe I'm already 6dpiui. The time has flown by being abroad and I'm trying not to think about things really.

Hope everyone is doing ok on the 2ww and those coming onto it soon x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello, hello. Nothing much to report with me, triggered last night and all set for IUI tomorrow. Had a few sharp pains in my ovaries today but generally feeling ok. Strange cos the trigger made me feel unwell the day after last time. I worked a 12.5hr shift today though so didn't really have time to think about it really.

Aww, I feel your pain, Elerifairy, I was exactly the same last time on cyclogest, made me feel yuck and bloated/swollen for the whole time. Hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end 😀

Hiya Sarahlo, glad the first week has been ok for you and it's gone quick! How've you been feeling? I feel a bit nervous and excited about tomorrow but really just can't wait to be PUPO!! Fingers crossed we all get our BFPs at the end of this cycle! 😀


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hope your iui goes well today Lyndsey x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck Lyndesey 🍀


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Is there anyone testing soon?... HighlandChick maybe??


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, girls! The deed is done 😀 I'm now officially PUPO! Currently on the sofa with my legs in the air (the dog looks very confused) lol - I figured it couldn't hurt to give gravity a go. All went smoothly this morning and I'm thrilled that my DHs sample has improved from 6.1million per ml last cycle to 8.2million per ml today and of that 85% and doing what they're supposed to so the clinic seemed to be pleased with the results 😀 He's really been trying in the last year cos his SA results weren't fantastic and so he's given up smoking and the last couple of months has improved his diet as well so it seems to be paying off 😀 8.2millon swimmers and it only takes one as they say! Feeling happy and like we have a better chance than last time but obviously not getting my hopes up too much. Hope everyone else is well today xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Great stuff Lyndsey glad it all went smoothly!! Welcome again to the 2 weeks of torture 😂 All we can do now is sit back and wait hey 🤗 

Good luck Hun have everything crossed do you. 

Wonder what's happened to everyone else on this thread it's gone awfully quiet? x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds good Lyndsey! It has gone rather quiet hasn't it?!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

how is the 2ww going for you Elerifairy? x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, guys. OTD 16/04/16! Yeah, I was thinking that the other day. Not many updates of late... Not sure where everyone else is in their cycles tbh, are most people in the 2ww now or are there still some yet to IUI? Hope everyone's doing ok xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

OTD is more than 2 weeks for you Lyndsey?? x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, my clinic say to test after 16says post IUI. Not sure why? Just to prolong the torture of the 2ww, I think lol 😬


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I see. do you plan to test early? I wish I wouldn't but I just can't help myself lol

do you have cyclogest this time? x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

I try not to test early tbh. I won't test before 14 days anyway but I figure it's ok to test after 14days cos that's when most people test anyway. I won't test before 14days tho cos I figure if it was a BFN I'd only convince myself it was too early to test anyway so try to hold off to I can rely on the results. 
Yeah, I've got cyclogest again - can't wait to start that this evening - NOT! Made me feel rubbish last time but I know it's all for good cause 😀 Feeling really crampy now 😩 Can't remember how I felt after IUI last time cos I was so groggy from sedation. I'm guessing the crampy feeling is normal tho?


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Same otd as me Lyndsey, my clinic is 21days!! Going to try and hold off because the negatives just make me feel rubbish! Not sure I'll manage it but that's my intention! It's annoying though because the utrogestan holds of my period so can't get put out of misery by AF arriving!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

You sound like you have willpower Lyndsey. wish I did..I'm lucky if I get to day 11 without testing lol x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not really, Sarahlo, I just can't bare the devastation of the repeated BFNs so will hold out as long as pos - keep the dream alive lol.
Oh that's nice that we're test day buddies, Elerifairy! 😀 Strange that you have to test after 21 days tho, that's really long! I'm working a 12.5hr shift on the 16th so will prob test on Friday 15th. That seems so long away right now 😓


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi girls

No Sarahlo I'm not testing soon. I'm not due to test until 9th of April not that I'm going to last that long. Period due sat 2nd April. Been bloated every day since treatment and my boobs look huge so fingers crossed.

Hope your all keeping well baby dust to all


----------



## Hijabi (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi girls, hope your all well. My test day is next tuesday. But im gettibg af symptons, so not too hopeful. Plus dh sample was low at 1.4 so im not suprised.


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds promising for you then, Highland chick! 😀 Is the 2ww going ok for you, otherwise? Hope it isn't dragging too much! 

Aww, Hijabi, I'm sorry the sample wasn't what you hoped for - that is low BUT it does only take 1 good swimmer as they say so it could happen. I know it's hard not to feel like its a no go when things don't go to plan tho. Lots of people who went on to get BFPs said they felt like AF was coming so fingers crossed for you. 
Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry It's not looking great Hijabi but keep thinking positive. 

HighlandChick - Its crazy your IUI was before me and my OTD is 6th April. it's funny how clinics vary from each other hey. Good luck hope it's all good signs. 

I'm not reading anything into how I'm feeling as I'm on more meds so will just have to see when it comes to test day. X


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry your not feeling positive this  time Hijabi but your never no it only takes 1 after all. 

Lyndsey30 and Sarahlo I am hoping it's all positive signs but not reading to much into symptoms as trying to stay level headed. Yes it's mad how clinics are so different mine says  21 days after iui so it's a 3ww for me. First week flew by but this week is dragging. My period is due sat 2nd and is never late always bang on time so if it doesn't appear I will test maybe mon or tue if I can wait that long. Will never last until the 9th haha


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds sensible, Sarahlo. I agonised over every little sign and symptom last time and I think it made the BFN all the worse!! And you're right, a lot of it can be put down to the meds. Every symptom I had last time that I hoped was symptoms of a BFP was just cos of the cyclogest. How come you're on steroids and anti-coagulants this time? Did something show up in your bloods?

Are you on cyclogest, HighlandChick? Cos lots of people don't start their period while they're still taking the cyclogest. Apparently the raised levels of progesterone can stop it coming. That's good you're so regular tho, makes testing easier. You also sound sensible in not trying to analyse every symptom - it's bloody hard not to tho! Biggest fingers crossed for you, hopefully this cycle will be the one for all of us 😀

Nothing much to report with me today - feeling fine. Much less crampy today. Lots of pineapple and Brazil nuts for me 😀


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes with this being number 5 for me ive been there with all the symptom spotting and its true you just end up being let down in the end when its a bfn.

Ive actually not been tested for immunities but in my last consultation after my failed IUI they deicded this time they will give me more support as they called it. So in fact they have given me a low dosage of prednisolone to lower my immune sysytem in case of immunities and also the clexane to help thin and circulate the blood flow around ovaries and uterus to hopefully assist with implantation. But if only it was as simple as that hey. So just taking each day as it comes.

It will be interesting to see how this cycle pans out. If its a bfn for us then I will be moving to IVF next round. x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like your clinic are doing everything they can then, Sarah! Extra support might just be what your body needs. 
Yeah, I get one more go at stimulated IUI after this if this cycle is a BFN then it would be onto IVF. Nhs funding in my area covers 3 X stim IUI then 2 X IVF cycles. Not sure how that matches up with other areas but it seemed quite good to me?

Without being too hopeful, I do feel good about this cycle cos I had 2 big juicy follies, my DHs sample had improved markedly since last time and I've lost 1 stone since last cycle so it's just wait and see if all these good ingredients come together 😀 It's frustrating cos so much of IUI success is dependent on timing!!

Feeling fine but ugh, i forgot how much I hate the cyclogest pessaries 😓 Haven't had any symptoms from them yet but God, they're so messy! Talk about gross lol xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes they are good I can't fault them. But this is probably our best shot yet even better than when I got pregnant so if it doesn't work out then there is absolutely no point in doing IUi again. I am just hoping and praying though it's worked this time. TBH even if I get a bfp until my first scan I will tread causioisly. But hey need to see that bfp before thinking about anything else lol x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow Lyndsey that's pretty good on the funding front. We only got funded for 3 unmedicated iuis, annoying as turns out they were a total waste and had zero chance of working! I'm not sure if we could reapply for ivf funding but so much happier being able to choose our sperm donor now we're paying so don't think we would bother now.
Not sure what our next step is we have one more lot of sperm to use before we have to buy more and enough money to do another iui but will see what the clinic suggests. I'm not sure how successful ivf would be for us as my ovaries like to hide themselves away! I have one that goes behind my retroverted uterus and one that is so far over I'm practically doing the splits at my scans!


----------



## Sexysar34 (Mar 5, 2016)

I started my iui treatment being told it wouldnt work went for my scans and nothing was happening i was on gonal f 75, which was increased up to 100 still done nothing so they said to put it up to 150 if that didnt work treatment would be cancelled had a scan monday and 2 folliciles had grown done my trigger tues 29 in the evening, and had the insemination today thursday31 so now on 2ww im feeling so scared very few ppl know that ive got this far


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Lyndsey30 no I'm not on any medication completely natural cycle.

I'm afraid I might be getting a bfn this month had done brown spotting today which I usually get before my period starts 😭😭


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fingers crossed then Sarah, sounds like you've got everything going for you this time 😀
Elerifairy, how come the previous IUIs had no chance of working? And I'm surprised you aren't eligible for any IVF funding - not that I know much about criteria in different locations. It just seems so unfair that what funding you're entitled to depends on your geographic location, the days of postcode lottery are supposed to be over. I guess we're lucky in South Wales then. I too have a retroverted uterus but it doesn't seem to be too problematic. As far as I understand, IVF wouldn't necessarily be unsuccessful because of the positioning of your uterus/ ovaries cos they collect the eggs at a certain point in your cycle then fertilise them in the lab then implant them into your uterus so providing they can collect the eggs from you, I can't see why it would be a prob? But I'm not expert lol. 
Anyway, let's hope none of us have to move onto IVF!! 😀

Hi Sexysar, welcome to the group and the hell that is the 2WW 😀 Is this your first cycle? Why were you initially told the IUI wouldn't work? Cos you didn't respond well to the drugs at the beginning? Really glad you got there in the end! Best of luck to you 😀


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Could be implantation bleeding, HighlandChick? Lots of people who've had spotting went on to get a BFP so don't give up hope yet, love xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

They don't think they would be able access them (ovaries) easily so might not be able to get all the eggs :-(
First three goes they were triggering a persistent follicle that grows a couple of mms each cycle (starts at 16 gets to.about 18 - but could just be people measuring it differently). They assumed I just had low estrogen, as they didn't do baseline scans to pick up on the fact it wasn't the follicle to watch, but at a mid way review said they couldn't do anything except maybe let me go a few days longer as couldnt supplement with drugs (stupid NHS guidelines!) they only picked up on it on my first medicated cycle because I kicked off at them - as was going the same way previous cycles had and thought as we were medicated we could be improving things. All it took was a doc to say ignore it up my drugs and suddenly estrogen (and another follie) shot up! Very frustrating but somehow reassuring that this is only really go number two for us not number 5!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh no HighlandChick so sorry that you have started spotting. As Lyndsey said it may be implantation you could just be a late implanter. Hoping for you the witch stays away. 

Yes Lyndsey on paper this cycle looks good but our bodies have a different view sometimes lol. all I can do is keep the faith. 

Just on my way home from work I've been on early starts this week so I'm pooped. My stomach has a few bruises from the injections as they are so painful. All in all feeling a little sorry for myself and looking forward to the weekend 🤗


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ahh, I see, Eleryfairy. I guess that's a bridge you'd have to cross if it came to IVF. 
That's awful, I can't believe your clinic didn't do baseline scans!? Or is that the norm on a non medicated cycle? So you have a follie that's there at all times during your cycle? Strange!  And I'm shocked they wouldn't supplement you with drugs if the cycles weren't going to plan half way through!?  Sounds very frustrating but yes, you're right, it's good that now they know and are doing something about it!

Aw, sorry you're feeling a bit low, Sarah! Concentrate on having a nice relaxing weekend! You'll feel better in no time 😀 I've had a couple of days off which has been nice so I could rest all afternoon yesterday after IUI. Back in work on nights tomorrow and Sat night tho, boo! 😓


----------



## Sexysar34 (Mar 5, 2016)

I was told the iui would not work for me cos I have a very low Amh of 1.7, this is my first cycle I'm so so scared of it failing


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi ladies thanks for being so positive but it's definitely my period. I'm 13dpiui so think it would be to late for implantation 😭 Never mind will just have to pick myself up again and try again. Sorry to bring the mood down xx wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh HighlandChick I'm gutted for you. Will you go on medicated cycle next go? I had no real fertility issues and wanted to go natural like you but after 2x and clinic always saying it's easier to control with medication for timings etc I agreed to go mediacated and I'm glad I did. 

AFM - I've been trying so hard to stay away from symptom spotting because of all the medication I'm on and I'll be honest I've been feeling very sick since last weekend with the constant usual cramping too. This morning 9dpiui I had a nose bleed. I don't get nose bleeds and the last time i did was when I got my bfp last year and also last time was days 8 and 9 also. 

I'm trying so hard to keep level headed but this has thrown me and now I'm just praying it really is my symptom of being pregnant. Last time I got a bfp
I think cd11 which would be Monday for me. I'll see how this weekend goes and maybe just do a test Sunday. Feeling v scared of any outcome after this lol x


----------



## chakacat (May 26, 2012)

Hi ladies hope everyone's doing well? 
Highlandchick I had bleeding and cramps around the same time and got my bfp a couple of days later so hopefully everything's ok xx


----------



## Stars89 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Girls

I haven't posted anything for a few years. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 6/7 years. I've been through 4 failed IVFs  and this is my 2nd round of IUI. My husband popped out this morning for an hour and I did a cheeky test this was my 3rd wee of the morning but please can you help me on on the results here? I'm hoping my eyes aren't playing tricks on me xxx can anyone tell me how to attach images x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Stars and Welcome!! 🤗

Unfortunately you cant attach pics on here which is a little annoying.

When did you have your IUI are you doing medicated cycle?

Fingers crossed for you 🍀


----------



## Stars89 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi

Its was a non medicated cycle. I usually suffer really bad with PMT but all that happened this cycle was 7dpiui I had quite a lot of cramps, really restless and strange dreams and my boobs are sore but not like they usually are. 

I have done 4 tests now and they have all come up with a faint positive but obviously I haven't used my first urine of the day.

I just don't think it's true, we have been through so much and I never thought I would ever see a faint positive. I just don't see why it could work for us.

Xx


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh HighlandChick, I'm so sorry 😓 Don't every apologise for bringing the mood down, this group is here to support through the good times and the bad! Make sure you look after yourself, it's such a hard thing to deal with. How ever much we tell ourselves not to get our hopes up - secretly we do and when you get a BFN its devastating. Feeling for you right now!!
Ooh, that's exciting, Sarah. Could be a good sign then? Really hope it is for you, love! It's going to be a loooong weekend for you if you're going to test at the end of it! It's so hard to stay level headed, isn't it!? 

Last night whilst watching tv, my husband turned to me and said 'you know if you are pregnant right now...' Completely out of nowhere!! I had to patiently explain that I couldn't be pregnant 'right now' as I'd only been inseminated yesterday (Weds) and explained about when implantation occurs etc. He then went on to say if you're pregnant this time, it could get in the way of Christmas a bit (he was joking) I looked at him blankly and he said 'I did the maths and it'd be due between Christmas and New Year'. So now all's I can think about is this romantic image in my head of me heavily pregnant in a Christmas jumper, all happy and festive. I tried desperately to put the image out of my head and go back to being sensible and level headed but we ended up messing around and having a silly convo about Christmas baby names. Now my husband isn't normal one to get carried away but I think cos our stats were so much better this time, he's decided it's going to work. I love that he's positive and talking about Christmas babies with him made me love him that little bit more 😍 but I guess I'm just feeling desperate today, desperate for this to work and have the family i crave. I'm only 2 days into the 2ww and I'm already going mad 😓


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Sexysar, we're all afraid of the cycle failing, it's horrible but there's not much you can do now but hope. The 2ww is so hard. When's your OTD? How come the clinic proceeded with IUI if they told you it probably won't work? They must've had some reason to think or could work, even with a low AMH? 

Stars89, looks like it could be positive then!! 😀 When's your OTD? Also - how come you went from IVF to IUI? Just out of interest xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Any line is a positive Stars! Congratulations!!
I know how you feel about the disbelief, I have this horrible deep down feeling that I'll never see a positive. I try to nor think about it but I'm not sure I'll believe a BFP if a do see it! 
Feeling so nauseous, guessing my normal progesterone levels are high too and the progesterone pessaries are just amping it up, felt ok yesterday but don't want to move right now :-( my boobs feel ready to pop too!


----------



## Stars89 (Nov 7, 2012)

Monday is my official test date. I responded well to the medication with IVF but just produced too many eggs and they were always of a poor quality. I have also been told I have PCOS picture but not the syndrome. After our 4th round failing I just didn't know what to next. I knew my cycles were regular and I ovulate every month so I suggested IUI. My consultant would have preferred me to have another round of IVF but I thought what was the harm in trying 3 IUIs. I knew full well my chances of it ever working were slim but I thought it was worth a shot. I've also been Gluten Free for 6 months which has helped me so much as I suffered with stomach issues for around 15 years.


Thank you so much. That's just exactly how I feel. Honestly all I can say is just never give up that hope. X


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

I went gluten free last April after 12yrs of stomach issues and never felt better. It can definitely affect fertility if you're coeliac!


----------



## Sexysar34 (Mar 5, 2016)

I can't test till 14 of april just going to forget abt it now as I already know it wont have worked, dont think i will even bother with the test


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't think like that with low amh the not working bit is that your eggs won't stim! If you got a good size follicle and they went ahead with the iui then there is totally a chance!


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi girls I'm checking in on you all every day still! I hope you don't mind but I'm just rooting for everything to go well for you all.

Stars you could use the countdown to pregnancy website and then post the link on here to the picture? Or try googling a website you can upload pictures to?

Sarah your nose bleed is a bloody good sign!! (Excuse the punn) 

Good luck to everyone else it all seems to be going good for you all I think you've all got reasons to stay positive right now. Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way! 

Xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice to hear from you CharlotteL! How's the pregnancy going? Must be starting to feel very real now! Xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Elerifary! It's going well thank you. Had a few scans the last being at 8w3d and bubs actually looked like a baby rather than a blob! Heard the heartbeat too which was amazing! I'm 9w2d today it's going so fast! I can't wait to come off this cyclogest it's bloody horrible stuff  I am SO bloated and uncomfortable.

You're on the 2WW now aren't you? Xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Yep 6dpiui today, feeling so nauseous on the progesterone this time around :-( xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Ooh not long left now then!! 

Tell me about it it's horrible  I've been on it for 7 weeks now and I've well and truly had enough! I'm using them in the back door rather than the front this time and it's soooo much easier xx


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Charlotte, great news that you and baby are doing well 😀 Best of luck to you, hopefully we'll all be joining you soon! 😀 I'm 2dpiui and feeling fine apart from a little bit of breast tenderness. Havent had any issues with the cyclogest this time round - although it's early days! Last time it made me feel awful 😩 Hoping I continue to feel well on it this time!! Only 2 days into 2ww and already it feels like time is going backwards 😓 xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Lyndsey! 

Thankyou so much  I'm just doing some Internet shopping debating about whether to buy a doppler...undecided!

Oh hun the 2WW is awful...I was super poorly on this 2ww and was drinking cough medicine from the bottle! I was super convinced it hadn't worked too but how wrong was I!  I think the combination of not stressing because of these things actually helped! You all look like you have really good shots this time round and I'm keeping my fingers TIGHTLY crossed for you all xxx


----------



## Sexysar34 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm on my 2ww, & I feel so ill very depressed going to go to emergency doctors tomorrow, even nearly phoned my crisis team up as I'm having bad thoughts


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

so sorry your feeling this way, I hope you can get some support, there are plenty of numbers to call your not alone. I also had a meltdown this afternoon too. I am convinced treatment hasn't worked for me this time and the thought of moving to IVF next round with the cost implications just sent me into a frenzy. All our savings wiped out with IVF next time. Im still only 10dpiui but I did an early test with FRER as i was feeling positive it may have worked and then nothing. The last time i got a bfp i had a very faint line by now so I just know this time has failed. I feel much better now after talking things through with DW and having a plan for IVF. x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Sar please find someone you can speak to you won't be alone with this and need some support hun.

Sarah you may have implanted late just remember you had your nose bleed  x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

It's still way too early to test really Sarahlo! Hold off a few more days before you test again! 
I too had a random nosebleed yesterday (7dpiui) its not totally unheard of for me as does happen a couple of times a year but normally because I have a cold or something. Really hoping it's a positive sign though!


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, just got into bed after a 12.5hr night shift, thought I'd check in on everyone before I go off to the land of nod 💤 

Sar, don't suffer alone with your feelings, access help! If you can't see your crisis team then present yourself to A&E as this is a place of safety and they can get on call psych to see you. It's so hard dealing with all this and it can take you to a dark place. There's no shame in admitting you need help, love.

Sarahlo, it's way early to be testing! I know you had a BFP early previously but that is rare and most don't so don't give up hope yet. Try and hold off till 14dpiui if you can - I know the wait is agony but the results are more trustworthy. How're you feeling anyway?
Ooh, let's hope it is a positive sign, Eleryfairy. How're you feeling anyway?

Nothing really to say with me, I'm 4dpiui and feeling fine. It's strange cos last time the cyclogest made me feel dreadful but I feel fine this time. The only side effect I've had is bloating. It doesn't feel uncomfortable but it just looks awful. I actually look 4 months pregnant - oh the irony!!!!


----------



## Msasantiago (Mar 27, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone! My wife ( same sex partner) and I are trying to have a baby, I have no fertility issues I'm young and seemingly fertile. I was on Clomid for 5 days, 3 mature follicles all over 20mm, the biggest being 24mm and a fourth one at 15mm... Trigger shot and back to back IUIs, one at 28 hours and the other this morning at 48 hours... This is our first round of IUI and now on to our 2ww...! Does anyone know our chances of getting twins? Or if the timing was right on the IUI with the trigger shot?


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome Msasantiago! Sounds like you had great follies good luck!
I'm 9days in now, nausea (presumably from progesterone) is starting to calm down a little but my boobs are ridiculously sore, since about day 3 they've been agony! 
Last cycle I got constant twinges and cramps and only slightly sore on the side of boobs for a few days. This time no notable twinges or cramps and full on boob pain all the time! Had two random nosebleeds over the last two days also which I'm hoping are a positive! I've found the wait ok so far but from day 10 it always start to get a bit harder to not cave and test early. Really going to try and hold out for at least a week! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi everyone hope all doing well. 

Don't do a me and test early it's caused me much due stress all weekend. Yesterday I got a faint positive on a superdrug early test but nothing on anything else. This morning an even fainter line on superdrug and also on FRER a v v faint line and digital not pregnant. I'm starting to wonder if maybe I've had a chemical pregnancy as it can't still be the tail end of the trigger 14 days later. 

Anyway I'm stopping testing now got bloods on weds at my clinic and trying to get booked in for IVF consultation to start straightaway when AF arrives but then keep giving me apps for next week when it would be too late. 

If they can't get me booked in for this cycle I have one vial left so I may end up doing a 6th IUI and then have my consults in place ready for IVF next go either with my current clinic or I might look to move.  They have got so busy lately there flexibility has decreased a lot. Hope everyone else is ok on 2WW xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Digitals have a much higher hcg needed! I'd say you're pregnant Sarahlo! How many dpiui are you? Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm day 12 today but the lines are so faint and I've also read that the superdrug ones can give off false positives and the FRER is so faint it could even be an evap line. either way the lines are not going darker and I'm convinced that if anything it's just chemical pregnancy. 
I'm just going to have my bloods done and not bother with the tests now. Yes digital is deffo higher HCG leveled needed but I made a huge mistake testing before OTD and got myself into a rut lol. 
Feeling loads better though now as if it's a bfn I've got a plan in place. xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds like you're being very sensible, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Sarah that sounds good to me! I wish I could send you the pictures of my tests...

I used superdrug too and got the faintest of lines looking back at pictures now I can't even believe I thought it was a line...but it was!

I also used first response and my 12dpiui was super faint! I've got pictures of all of them.

Don't loose hope hun! Xp


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

P.S. my first morning wee always made my tests lighter than throughout the rest of the day.

And Elerifary is right digitals are not sensitive at all! I was getting 4 days of super faint positives before a digital said pregnant. You may have only implanted in the last couple of days 

If you want me to email you my pictures hun to put your mind at rest just PM me and let me know x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

good luck for your blood test sarah, ill keep my fingers crossed for you. 

I'm have an appt next Monday, if i don't have a dreaded period this week they are going to force one and we can start again. More than anything i hate the waiting and in between stuff. I have this next cycle and then i have to take a month or two off for shoulder surgery  

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww and due to test soon x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone - Even the blumin sperm bank feels sorry for me. I emailed to say I've one left and might need to order more yet again so just checking on availability and even she said hopefully you won't need anymore but plenty left if you do lol 😂


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Morning everyone!!

Deffo a BFN for me tested again this morning. Still going for bloods tomorrow as clinic only accept home tests on day 16 so would make me retest Friday. No point prolonging things. I am actually ok about it all as these debatalbe tests over last few days have made me already accept bfn. In any case I have a plan and thats what matters. Really wanted to start IVF this coming cycle but my clinic can not get me an appointment this week. So the options are are sit this month out and have IVF conulstation to start next month, or rather than sit it out do one last IUI and have consult stil for IVF should it fail and be ready to start in May.

I have decided I dont want to sit this month out regradless so still proceed to have IVF consultaion to be prepared for May cycle but in the interim still do an IUI as well. Its low percentage but still better than sitting out and doing nothing. hopefully AF will appear in the next few days and cycle number 6 commences!!

Hayles - good to hear from you again, looks like we will be cycle buddies again 

Good luck to everyone on 2WW still!!


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Sarah, is it more reassuring to know maybe something happened? Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Hun. I'm feeling fine about it. Wish I could start IVF straight away but it is what it is!! At least I can do another IUI whilst preparing for IVF!!

Good luck for your test day, how are you feeling?? x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi girls I'm sorry I've been away for a bit. Well it was defo a bfn for me the dreaded AF came on Friday and I really took it bad this time. So my fantastic and amazing DH whisked me away for the weekend just me and him and our canine baby. It was exactly what I needed just some alone time together to get our heads sorted. 

Sarahlo very sorry to hear you also got a bfn but you seem very level headed about it all.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies hopefully you can hear this thread up a bit!

Thank you to you all for the messages of support I was reading them but just couldn't bring myself to reply until I had my head straight. So we are all booked in for going again so starting my ovulation tests from the 10th April. 

What a crazy ride this is


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that HighlandChick.
Have you thought about asking for more monitoring? Even on my natural cycles I had scans and blood tests from about day 8, we also wouldn't have picked up that I had cyst messing things up a bit if we hadn't, just an idea to get a bit more control xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks HighlandChick - I've been down this road so many times now you get used to things. 
Elerifairy as right can you ask for more monitoring. Even with the ovulation sticks it's not actual confirmation peope do actually ovulate. Someone on here once was doing  natural cycle and after the 2nd try even though they got positives on ovulation sticks they had bloods taken and it confirmed they didn't actually ovulate and had to move onto medicated cycle straight away. X


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Sarahlo said:


> Thanks HighlandChick - I've been down this road so many times now you get used to things.
> Elerifairy as right can you ask for more monitoring. Even with the ovulation sticks it's not actual confirmation peope do actually ovulate. Someone on here once was doing natural cycle and after the 2nd try even though they got positives on ovulation sticks they had bloods taken and it confirmed they didn't actually ovulate and had to move onto medicated cycle straight away. X


May have been me!


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey girls, how is everyone? Myself and DH have been away, staying with my parents for the last couple of days for my Dad's 60th so just catching up on all your posts. It was nice to get away esp as no one in my family knows about our treatment so we were forced to just get on with things and almost forget about it - was quite refreshing tbh! 
Nothing much to report with me, I'm now 7dpiui and haven't felt much of anything tbh - so glad the cyclogest doesn't seem to have affected me like last time. The only thing to note is my boobs are quite sore but that is prob due to the pessaries. Last night we were in bed and my DH leant over me and kind of squashed my boob a bit lol - I actually yelped, thought I was going to end up the ceiling, it was agony!! My poor DH looked so confused - I've never been one to mind a bit of a boob squeeze 😉😉 Haha!! 
Not looking forward to this week, the second week of the 2ww is the hardest!!! 😓

Have been catching up on everyone else's news. HighlandChick, I'm so sorry it was a BFN and that understandably you took it badly. I was devistated last time when it didn't work. I think taking some time out was the right thing to do, you have to let yourself grieve the failed cycles. Sending you big hugs!!

Aww, Sarahlo! Any news on your bloods? I know you haven't had a positive test yet but fingers crossed your bloods show something!!?? It seems like you haven't everything in place for another go if it is a BFN tho. Let us know anyway.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

hey Lyndsey glad all is well with you. yes deffo a bfn from the bloods so onto the last IUI ever once AF makes her appearance!! 

We have decided not tell anyone of our last IUI we have just said month off before IVF. Just can't be bothered talking about it anymore tbh lol so only you lovely people know lol x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

I think people have just given up asking us how it's going, they just wait for a yes no at the end!
Just waiting for my acupuncture session, 30 mins of chill time coming up! Definitely need it at the mo x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Bless you Hun it's so tiring and mentally exhausting isn't it  

I've actually booked my first fertility acupuncture session for next weds!! I've done reflexology before twice one of which was when I got my bfp!! How do you find the acupuncture and do you go at certain times of the cycle? The one I'm going to see is meant to be really good and was recommended. I'm hoping to go next week, the week after when IUI will be and then the week of potential implantation. But I'll see what she recommend also x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Have you thought about IVF too Elerifairy?


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all 

I hope you don't mind me joining. I haven't got much of a story to share as of yet. I'm 30 years old and single - I initially went down the egg-sharing route, however two clinics have turned me down and so it would seem that IUI is the thing for me!! I have paperwork for a whole heap of blood tests that my GP has kindly offered to run for me, and I have contacted my preferred clinic for additional information.

Any tips or advice is very welcome! I do have one question already: am I best to get my bloods checked and my fertility screened before I arrange a consultation or...?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello and Welcome!!

I would definetly recommend getting as much testing done as possible first. At least then you will partially know where you stand. There are some tests your GP won't do for example hsg which is tube test to conform your tubes are open for IUI to at least stand a chance. This would usually be done by your clinic. If your GP can at least do all your blood work that's good then you can take all your results a long to your clinic and not have to pay and repeat any. 

Good luck with it all x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

I just go to acupuncture once a week, before iui lots of focus on getting blood flow to the ovaries and womb and after lots of uterus calming and chilling me out. She says best to go 3 months before treatment as it takes eggs 3 months to grow. Not sure if it's helping but nice and relaxing x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi girls my clinic won't do scans etc for natural cycles but I have had my bloods checked a week after positive ovulation sticks and had ovulation confirmed so that's not an issue. Just hope it works soon


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear that, Sarahlo but so glad you're managing to stay positive and have already planned the next step(s). 

I had a bit of a wobble earlier, convincing myself it hasn't worked and that I'm never going to get pregnant! 😓 I don't know why cos I'm only 7dpiui so it's too early to know anyway. While we were away we spent the day as a family including my 3 boisterous nieces and nephew. Because we don't live near them, they cling to us a little bit when we visit. My 5 year old niece wanted to sit by her 'favourite Aunty Lyndsey' on the way home and chatted my ear off the whole 45minute journey back to my parents house asking a million questions haha and I just wondered if I'll ever have a child of my own, let alone 3 like my sister. My DH is like the cool uncle and my 8 year old niece idolises him - esp after he won her a teddy first go on one of the grabber machines at an arcade lol. He would make such a fantastic Dad and it just breaks my heart to think it may not happen for us. God, this whole thing is so hard! Ok, sob story over lol.

Ooh, i hadn't really thought about trying any alternative therapies like acupuncture or reflexology. Maybe I'll give them a go if this cycle doesn't work.

Welcome 32flavours! Deffo recommend getting as much done by GP as they will do if you don't have NHS funding for the treatment? Speeds things up as well x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Happy Friday girlies!!

How is everyone doing?? x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hiya, Sarah. I was just thinking everyone had gone a bit quiet on here! Nothing much to report with me, still feeling a bit miserable tbh. The second week of the 2ww is so hard, I'm almost glad to be on my way to work to take my mind off things. 😓 When do you start your next cycle? Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Bless you Hun it's so hard isn't it. TBh I've been feeling down today as I'm still waiting on AF, been having the cramps so I except her to appear probably tomorrow and then the last IUI for me. I'm still gutted I can't go straight to IVF and I'm not optomistic at all for the last cycle but it's either sit it out and deffo not have a chance or do one last one and have a small chance. At least I can move to IVF right away if I get bfn and that will soften the blow mentally. 

Hoping you have good luck this time around Hun everything crossed for you x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Nothing much to report with me either girls! Just waiting to start my ovulation tests again and hopefully treatment be sometime next week if my body behaves. Started slimming world this week just at home no classes and doing some more exercise hoping that it might help eating better and living better that's my plan anyway xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Sounds good HighlandChick. I'm back to the gym tomorrow morning I've missed it last few weeks. got acupuncture on Monday and really going to try and  be as healthy as possible these next few months to give my last IUI a good chance and if fails to give first IVF the best chance. 
I really fancy a beer but I'm staying off any alcohol now and as I said just try and be in as good a shape possible for last IUI.


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a question for you guys. Please forgive my broken English, but I'm from Denmark. Hope I can explain it correctly.

I have low AMH, so when my first IUI failed, the clinic adviced me to take hormones to increase the chances by making 2-3 eggs. So this time I have gotten 100 mg Clomid for five days and 75 IU Gonal-F for three days. On day 8 I had a scan and my lining was 9 mm og there were two follicles at 12 mm. So far so good.

But today, day 11, the lining was still 9 mm and the follicle only 14 mm. So I will continue with Gonal-F and will be scanned again on Sunday. But I'm disappointed, because in my last natural cycle, I had not anything special on day 8, but on day 12, my lining was 13 mm and the follicle 19,8 mm. I was inseminated on day 14 and my period came 11 days after, so I think I was inseminated too late.

Now with the hormones, it seems to have slowed down and the results are worse than my natural cycle. Is that normal? Does it take longer for the body to make the eggs when you get hormones?

I fear I have messed up something that already worked. I'm convinced the timing was off in the last IUI and I fear it will be again, because I have to wait longer now because it has slowed down.


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies, I'm new in to this group. So I've had my 7th cycle of IUI on the 27th of March. I'm not putting any hopes on this cycle but it's still heart breaking to see a BFN. I will be 13 dpiui tomorrow and was thinking if it will be okay to get a quantitative beta hcg blood test tomorrow? Will the results be accurate if I get a negative result?! I will not be able to test on 14 dpiui and can't wait till 15 dpiui.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi mms 

The cycle I got pregnant my follicles took a lot longer to grow than the previous cycle! Good luck


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah hopefully it will help if I'm a bit healthier. Hopefully will help me not think about the cycle all the time if I'm active too!


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

CharlotteL said:


> The cycle I got pregnant my follicles took a lot longer to grow than the previous cycle! Good luck


Thanks, I sure hope it will help


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

It looked just perfect today. Lining 10 mm and three follicles, all the same size, 18 mm. So Tuesday's the big day


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

hey

Has anyone taken provera before clomid for a cycle? I didn't need it last cycle but i do this time, so im just wondering if it will alter the cycle a little. Ive read i would then have to start clomid day 5-9


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Hayles no I haven't but I'm wondering what's going on with me as I've still not had my period yet either and it's never taken this long so will call the clinic Monday to see when they think it will come. might ask them to induce it also!!


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

i have my appt first thing tomorrow, so im sure they will explain it then, just being impatient.

i wonder if its because of all the meds your were on the last cycle, if i remember rightly its the most youve ever had, i wonder if its something to do with that. Im sure they will


----------



## Ljay1982 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi this is my first time on a forum, but I'm on the dreaded tww so was hoping to join this one. Had my IUI after injections and trigger shot on Monday was in lots of pain all of last week rang the hospital they said that's fine and just rest eased off since Friday now today having really strong period type pains hoping its implantation but not sure x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys, how is everyone today? I've just been catching up on what I've missed over the last couple of days.
AF still hasn't arrived, Sarah? It's horrible waiting around for it!! 
I feel a little bit better, not so miserable anyway! Think I was just having a down couple of days but actually working all weekend has taken my mind off it. I'm now 11dpiui and no real symptoms to report. Boobs are still a bit tender but that is prob the cyclogest. Just want to know either way now although I'm not expecting a BFP in the slightest. Think I'm a bit run down cos I've been quite tired and have just woken up post night shift feeling a bit coldy and with barely any voice! Ho hum!

Every sounds great, Bouje, best of luck for Tuesday!!

HighlandChick, I definitely think being healthier and more active is a positive thing. Since my last cycle I joined WW and have lost a stone and am eating so much better. Have been drinking loads more water too which all helps. 

Hi MMS, any news? Have you tested or had bloods yet? Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome Ljay! Is this your first IUI? It's difficult to say whether it's implantation pains but pain on 6dpiui would be about right so fingers crossed for you! Are you on cyclogest pessaries? Cos I had some cramps last cycle that I think were side effects from that. How're you finding the 2ww? It's slowly killing me, I think lol. I'm 11dpiui and time seems to be going backwards! X


----------



## Ljay1982 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes it's my first IUI no pessaries but I've read a lot of people are on them so not sure why I'm not. Finding myself constantly on the internet whilst on my 2ww lol. Oh wow not long left for you to find out, fingers crossed for you. I'm hoping its implantation trying to keep positive. Did you do injections and trigger too. x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all 16dpiui today, still not tested, 6 more days to clinics otd!
Had some brown discharge on Friday (similar to before AF) but was very fleeting, possibly just irritation from the pessaries. Also got mega itchy boobs! Other than that all symptoms have faded, no sore boobs etc.


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Different clinics have different opinions on the cyclogest pessaries, I think. Quite a few make you take them 'just in case' but it seems some only give them out if you have low progesterone. My clinic make everyone have them. Yeah, I did injectables, Suprecur and Menopur then trigger shot. I did a lot of 'googling' symptoms and stuff last cycle (my first) but I drove myself mad and I think all the speculation made the BFN all the harder. Trying to be more relaxed about it all this time. Yeah, my OTD isn't till Friday cos my clinic like you to test 16dpiui but I'll prob test Weds or Thurs. 

Wow, Elerifairy, 16dpiui and you haven't tested yet!? You must have such willpower!! Spotting could be a positive sign, lots of people reported spotting or brown discharge at some point and then had a BFP! Itchy boobs could be too but also could be the cyclogest. It's so hard to say, isn't it!? Think I may test Weds which will be 14dpiui...


----------



## Sexysar34 (Mar 5, 2016)

Well, I have'nt even managed my whole 2ww as Af has made an appearance, so my first round has failed going to wait till July before doing next round of treatment as will need to speak to clinic & see my best options may just go straight for Ivf


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

so my appt didn't go as planned, it never seems to. Everyone at the clinic today was in a bad mood and didn't seem like they wanted to be there. I'm getting a little bit disheartened with them and losing faith, maybe I'm just being impatient i don't know.  It took the nurse 15 minutes to figure out when my last AF was, i told her about a month ago and after 15 minutes she came back with day 86 ha, no one seems to know whats going on, i saw several different nurses today and have to explain to them as no one can find anything in my notes. 

So my lining it currently really thin, and follicles are growing. So i have been told to take the provera but i probably wont have a period and if i haven't in the next 3 weeks to go back for a blood test, not sure where we go from there, i don't think she knew. I did ask if we could just start the clomid, if follicles are growing, my linings thin as if Ive had a period i didn't see the problem in just starting, seemed a logical answer for me. She didn't really have an answer.  I think they have a set procedure and if things stray from that they don't really know what to do. Starting to wonder if i should plough my savings into private IVF


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh Hayles what a pain that is. Are you private funding or NHS?

My morning is not going quite as planned either tbh
My AF arrived full force today, I have called the clinic spoke to my Dr this time as she is back from hols and asked to start IVF. She doesn't know AF has arrived yet and I would need to start stimming day 2 or 3.
All I need is a half hour app with her face to face and see the nurse so if they can fit me in today tomorrow or weds then I can IVF this cycle. If not then I have decided to sit this month out and not bother again with IUI. We have just 1 vial of DS left at the clinic, if we use that on IUI and it fails, we will have to buy more. I dont mind buying more but Id rather at least our last vial goes on IVF.
Anyway I am just praying that they can fit me in the next few days. I'm just now waiting on a phone call. I will call though in an hour if not heard back.

Hoping you get AF soon hun, has this happened before?? x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Does sound like they've got themselves a bit confused Hayles! Hope you can speak to someone who knows what they are doing! 
So I caved and tested this morning after having multiple dreams about trying to find a pregnancy test! 
Very stark Bfn, still hope as 16dpiui but definitely dwindling! Cue crazy googling of late BFPs! Going to wait until Saturday to test again, kind of mad at myself for caving but it's done now! 
Had some spotting on Saturday (very minimal) but still getting brown discharge on my pessary applicator. All other symptoms have pretty much gone apart from my boobs are itching like crazy most of the time! 
Not sure what our next step is. We also have 1 lot of donor sperm left before we have to buy more, and have enough money for 1 more iui but don't know if we're best just going straight for ivf. I guess we'll see what the review appointment brings. 
Feeling sad but almost resigned to it rather than anything else :-(


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm NHS.  We get a lot of funding, I'm not sure why we can get 6 rounds of IUI, then another 6 if the doctor requests and then move to IVF. I am starting to feel that if i paid privately i might get somewhere, Ive been at the clinic 6 months now and not finished a cycle yet. Its frustrating. Yeah this is normal for me, i have roughly two AF a year. 

Sarah Did you hear back from the clinic? IF i ever go private i think i would want to go straight to IVF, as much as the process is harder the chances are alot higher so probably less of it. 

I'm sorry if it a bfn elerifairy, see what Saturday brings. You've done well to get to day 16 without testing x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

So sorry for you bfn Elerifairy - fingers crossed for your next cycle hun. 

Clinic have got back to me and unless they get a cancellation for tomorrow or weds then this cycle is over for me as the earliest they could physically see me is poss Thursday and that's too late for me. So rather than waste our last DS on IUI I have made the decision to sit this cycle out and do IVF in May. I'm really not happy the clinic is way understaffed but it is what it is. 

So this month is just going to be healthy going and hopefully I'll be starting IVF in around 4 weeks time. 

Good luck to everyone and I hope you all get your BFPs soon. I won't be on IUI threads anymore.


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Really sorry about the BFN, Eleryfairy!! Sending you hugs, love. 

Aw, Sarah, that's a pain in the **** about not being able to get in this month for IVF! Really hope the next few weeks goes quick and you'll be starting IVF before you know it. Can't believe you won't be on the IUI boards anymore - will certainly miss you, love, you've been great support throughout this journey!! 

Hayles, sounds like you're having a bit of a nightmare. How come you've never managed to get to the end of a cycle? Sounds like the clinic aren't quite on the ball with what's going on which must be really frustrating. Can you request to speak to the Dr next time and ask if IUI is likely to work in your situation or whether they recommend moving on to IVF? I'm amazed how much NHS funding you're getting, where abouts in the UK are you? I'm in South Wales and am entitled to NHS funding for 3 medicated IUIs then 2 cycles of IVF which I thought was pretty good but sounds like you're lucky in that respect!

I'm 12dpiui and had a bit of a heavy feeling in my uterus today like AF is due and also felt quite emotional which I often do just before AF. Had a good old cry cos I'm convinced it's going to be a BFN for me now. Felt a bit better after crying but now just feel desolate. Will prob test Weds but I'm not hopeful. Xx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sorry you cant get in Sarah, you will be missed on the iui board, i have read its good to let your body have a  break between iui and ivf. Hopefully the wait goes quickly and good luck for your IVF

I know i am amazed too, i was told while we were having tests with my GP and a fertility specialist that most likely i would get 1 IVF cycle. Its taken the pressure of a little bit, the thought of all our baby hopes pinned on one cycle scared me. I am in west yorkshire. We are allowed a bit more funding as my DP has azoospermia, so we've been trying for a baby for 3 years while having tests, and we didn't know and we found out last year he couldn't have children, so even though we've been trying it was never going to work, so they allow you a little more for that the doctor told me. We've never finished a cycle, we've had a lot of delays, we were meant to start initially the first week in January and we ended up starting in march, Ive kind of just put it down to the NHS, they're in no rush x

.


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww Sarahlo sorry to hear they can't for you in sooner so you can get started we will all miss you on the iui board but good luck with your ivf cycle when you get round to it. 

Sorry to hear you got a bfn eleryfairy. Sending you big hugs and wishes.

Hayles89 sounds like your really not having a good time at all. Hopefully your clinic sorts themselves out soon and you get more answers to what's going to happen

Lyndaey30 really praying for you that it's not a bfn 

I'm on cycle day 12 and still doing my ovulation sticks waiting for my smiley face so not much more to report with me


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ahh thanks guys. will miss everyone on here and I wish you all the luck in hje world. I'll pop back now and again to see how you are all getting on and and give you an insight into IVF. 
I've decided this month in going to get my NK cells tested with Dr Quenby. I want to give my IVf the best chance from the start so I need to eliminate or deal with this issue. I've no real huge reason to think I've a high count but my miscarriage, implantation failure and never getting sick is giving me enough causes for concerns. I say implantation failure lightly to be honest as I don't know for sure but id rather k ow now if an issue and get treated properly on first round than discover it at later date!! x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm a bit of a lurker on this site but thought I would pluck up the courage and say hello!  

I've just started my first round of IUI with my wife and am on CD13.  I had 5 days of Clomid but had no real response and started Gonal F injections last night.  Hoping that on Friday I might have some more growth in the old follies.  I'm finding the slowness and the waiting so tough and truly think that all you lovely ladies that have been trying so long are heroes.  

Hopefully, I will be able to get to the IUI this cycle, I have PCOS and normally 60-80 day cycles so it will be such a long wait if not.  Does anyone know, if I definitely ovulate, will that kick start my cycle and get my AF to arrive if I don't get a BFP?

xxx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

hi ibsly

im fairly new on here, you will find everyone is lovely and very helpful

i have PCOS and have roughly two periods a year, once your cycle has finished if you dont get AF naturally they can give you something to force one, i am currently taking provera for this so we dont have to wait months to begin another cycle x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks hayles. That's reassuring to know. Can't imagine having to wait two months between AF as well as all the rest of the waiting. I'm trying not to get my hopes up about BFP on our first go and the clinic told us to budget for 4 cycles.

Lots of baby dust winging over to you! xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all, pretty sure we're definitely out, brown discharge has turned to red. Off to Barcelona tomorrow so at least I can enjoy a few cocktails and serrano ham! Not sure if we'll do another iui, think I'm ready to move on to ivf now, will see what the clinic says!


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

So sorry to hear that Elerifairy. You've been through so much! 

I hope you have a fab time in Barcelona. Enjoy that glass of wine! xx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

sorry about your bfn elerifairy

hope you have a lovely time in Barcelona x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

It's a BFN for me too, guys. I tested on the machine in work yesterday and again first thing this morning using a FRER test both BFN 😓 WF hasn't arrived yet but I've got that feeling that it's near by. Not sure how I feel right now, I'm still numb. Will probably hit me later. Hope the rest of you yet to test get some good news soon xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the bfn Elerifairy and Lyndsey. if it's ahh consultation we all know how u feel. this last bfn hit me hardest because it was textbook and after all the hit and misses I thought it may have been the one and it wasn't. Enjoying my time off. Off to get my NK cells tested in a few weeks and I ah be my IVF app for a week today. Hoping I've more luck that route. All he best guys hoping you all get positives soon x


----------



## Ljay1982 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hiya well now I'm now 10 days after IUI, the symptoms keep coming up to now I've had a swollen tummy since the IUI, now I've got sore breasts, tiredness, nausea, slight cramping and had blood pressure checked yesterday which was low and Google says can be an early sign of pregnancy! As you can imagine my mind is going crazy and Monday can't come quick enough x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your BFN elerifairy and lyndsey30. Know how your feeling it's so devastating sending you both lots of hugs X

Got my positive ovulation test today so booked in for treatment for 12 tomorrow so will be back on the crazy train very soon


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Morning all,

So sorry about the BFNs. Really hoping your time comes soon.

I'm off to see if the gonal f has had any effect on the follies. Not feeling too positive as I have a historically unresponsive body and was on a v low does. Will be so disheartening if our first round doesn't even get to the IUI! Wish me luck! x


----------



## Ljay1982 (Apr 9, 2016)

Good luck ibsly xx


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Not the greatest news.  Follicles haven't responded enough so they've upped the gonal f and I'll go back in 5 days.  If they still haven't responded by then we will have to abandon which is such a waste of time and money.  Trying to have a stern word with my body to get it to play ball!  Feeling a little bit powerless today.  I will have been trying to get them to grow for 19 days, seems a long time!

Hope everyone else is having a good day!
x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

sorry about your appt ibsly, the same thing happened to me on my first cycle and we ended up abandoning. Hopefully the gonal give you that little bit extra you need. It seems i also have an unresponsive body, my dose is being doubled for our next cycle if my provera works. I do think it is a challenge in itself to actually get to the IUI stage. I hope once we've found the right meds that makes my body work we will be off, till that i guess its trial and error. Hopefully when you go back you have responded x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear your appointment didn't go that well ibsly

I've had my fourth iui today so back on the crazy train that is the 2ww. Fingers crossed. I'm home and chilling out with my fur baby 😊


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Fingers tightly crossed Highlandchick!

I guess they have to be careful and not over stimulate to begin with.  I've had terrible pain in what feels like my ovaries today so hoping something is happening!

We will all get there!
x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

How is everyone doing? It's gone a bit quiet. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

I'm 3dpiui today and not much to report really. Was feeling really drained yesterday. Hoping this 2ww goes fast. Spoke with clinic and if this cycle doesn't work for us I will be having my tubes check not looking forward to this so  this is the cycle


----------



## Ljay1982 (Apr 9, 2016)

Well I came on my period yesterday (still heavy bleeding today) 13piui obviously convinced cycle had failed just had bloods done at hospital they have come back pregnant but low (12 hcg) got to go back Wednesday for more bloods if they have risen that's good if they are lower its looking like a miscarriage. My minds swirling x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww so sorry to hear that ljay1982 fingers crossed for you that they will have risen. Try to stay positive I no that's easy to say. Sending you hugs


----------



## Ljay1982 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you I'll keep you posted x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

So sorry to hear that Ljay.

I had another scan today and we have one big follicle which is surprising and great. More Gonal F until Friday and if all is well I'll trigger and then IUI on Saturday. Fingers crossed all stays on course! x


----------



## Ljay1982 (Apr 9, 2016)

Got the results hcg has only gone up to 17 got to see what numbers are on Monday x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

At least they have gone up ljay1982 better than going down Hun. Hoping for better results for you on Monday x


----------



## Ljay1982 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you so much it's going to be a long weekend but just going to take it easy and think positive xx


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Will be thinking of you this weekend. 

Really hoping IUI happens for me on Saturday and then the 2ww can get under way!

xx


----------



## Ljay1982 (Apr 9, 2016)

Good luck Hun I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Vin10 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello I am new on this forum.  I am going to start my first IUI at the end of the month, I have my clomid  and instructions at the ready, I am so scared about it not working, I have had years of TTC naturally without success and this means everything to me.  My DS is now 6 and I am desperate to add to give him a companion.  It breaks my heart every time I see small kids playing with their siblings.  Any tips from people who have had a BFP with IUI first time?  I have heard about the pineapple core trick and visualising techniques.  I read something about having a pre IUI reflexology or massage session....not sure theres any benefit...so many questions and fears floating around my mind


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

so my scan went well, starting 100mg clomid today for 5 days again, hopefully i went to the IUI this time. I currently have 12 follicles on both sides so a good start x


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh this waiting is annoying. Today it's 10 days since IUI and the test is negative. No period either. In my first IUI it came after 11 days already, so I'm afraid it will show up anytime now.


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

That's great news Hayles! Fingers crossed.

Bouje, maybe this is a good sign? 

I'm of to do IUI this morning. It's a very strange feeling that I could get pregnant today!


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Good luck Ibsly for your iui today fingers crossed everything goes well for you. 

I'm 8dpiui today and getting really impatient now 😂 Just want to know if it's worked. No real symptoms going on I feel knackered and a bit nauseated at times but not sure if it's just in my head roll on the end of next week


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

lbsly Good luck. Did it go as planned?

11 days have passed and no period, but no positive test either. Just took a test and it was negative, but my imagination could see a very weak shadow, so I need to test again before I go to bed. I'm so impatient.


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

ibsly hope your IUI went well, fingers crossed. Hope your 2ww goes quick

bouje its got to be a good thing AF hasnt arrives, it might just be a touch too early to test, for anything to show


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

All went fine this morning! Was just like having a smear really. Now the dreaded wait. I can't decide whether to think positively or just assume it won't work so I can crack on with the next go! 14% chance doesn't seem very high!
xx


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

12 days since IUI and no period yet. You call it AF. What does that stand for?


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

thats got to be good, surely? 

another term for period, i had to google when i first joined the forum, AF - aunt flo - period. Just seems to be the abbreviation people use.

I can certainly feel a difference in 50mg to 100mg, today is clomid day 4 and i feel like im going to pop. Got my scan saturday x


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello, this is my first time on Fertility Friends and I have no idea what I'm doing! Bit of background re me, I'm 34 (just!) and had first pregnancy last year after 8 months of trying that ended in a chemical at 4wks 5 days; since then we've had nothing. We did our first round of injectable IUI today and it didn't go great :-( I'm slowly making myself go mad through going over and over things and can't bring myself to speak to my husband I'm so upset with him! 

Sailed through the injectables and had 3 good follies (although I spent all weekend worrying I'd already ovulated!!). Hubby did his sample this morning but when we went for me to get the iui procedure done we were told that although his sample contained 47million sperm, after washing it only contained 6.5million! Apparently his semen was really clumpy and sticky and they couldn't separate the sperm from it easily - they said they would have expected alot more after washing normally. They advised it was probably to do with hubby being dehydrated. Thinking about it he didn't drink much over the weekend and had alcohol!!

The nurse tried to play it down and said the minimum they need for iui is 5million etc. I just feel so gutted, going through all this to fall at the last hurdle over something as stupid as not drinking enough! I'm so angry with my husband!!  Feel like we've wasted one of our chances and don't know what to do now :-( Also worried if his sperm is always like this it surely would hinder us getting pregnant naturally. Dr Google has said only 8% chance of sucess with iui if post wash sperm is under 10 mill!

Any advice would be greatly received ... A divorce will be on the cards at this rate!!!!!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya, I got a bfp on my last cycle with 7million sperm! My clinic have done my IUIs with 1.5million to 12 million and said it just takes one so please don't give up or get divorced just yet   Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Firstly you have to be in it to win it! It only takes one remember!

Secondly I got pregnant with mot5! So yes it is possible!

Thirdly you can still dtd to up your chances!

Fourthly fertility treatment is a learning curve, sadly each attempt tells you a little more about how your body behaves and reacts! Your oh may have no idea that he's even dehydrated, I too had to drink loads compared to not ttc. It may be worth having his sperm retested in a week or two even if you have to pay privately. 

Fifthly fertility treatment is stressful and you need to be a team not against each other. For me ut helped to say 6 iui (I was not funded) then move to ivf then de etc. It sort if is a negative approach but knowing there was always another path helped me. 

Sixthly be kind to yourself, its a hard, emotional path.  Have a warm, not hot bath, some chocolate, maybe dtd..... But whatever you do talk to your oh, but don't accuse /blame him, you are both suffering enough already.


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you soooooo much for your replies; they've meant so much to me   Given me some much needed hope and helped me put things back into perspective! I've apologised to the husband (and bought him a Bobble Bottle   ). I just wanted our first go to be perfect, it hasn't helped that I'm almost certain I'd already ovulated. I started to surge by self before taking the trigger Saturday night and cm had started to dry up - nurse was happy today that cervix was still open and wet, but I'm pretty sure it's closed already now!  We dtd sat morning as instructed though. 

I've contacted the clinic to ask if we should be worried about the sperm thing and they said his initial analysis a few months ago was fine so hopefully it was just a one off but have said they will do a test sperm wash if I'm not preggers this cycle, feel more reassured. Hubby has just sent me a photo of his wee... Nice and clear after he's drunk five bottles of water today  
Thank you xxxx just having a wine now before I insert my pessary later


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Since you've had a chemical pregnancy before I wouldn't be too worried as the sperm are obviously capable of reaching the egg so I would have thought there were probably some from Saturday hanging around as well. The fact you have three follicles should boost your chances! I wouldn't pay too much attention to the stats since it sounds as though they are quite general and not tailored to specific demographics or fertility problems. All the very best of luck!! Xxx


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you and congratulations on your pregnancy   
I kind of see the chemical as a positive but then it frustrates me so much why we can't get preggers within a reasonable length of time when all tests have shown nothing wrong, so unfair


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Well guys I'm 11dpiui and I think it's game over for me again this month. Started having brown discharge yesterday (10dpiui) and more today when I wipe (tmi) and having cramps on and off. Just feel so down and suppose to be going to meet my friend and her baby boy today and feel like I can't bring myself to go. 😭


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello - just wanted to say sorry for my massive post- I'd started a new convo but just seen it's been moved over hear... Makes me look very self absorbed how much I've gone on!! Xx


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new on here. I've been using buserelin, menopur (every other day) and I triggered on Sunday at 2100. I have my IUI today at 1300 and can't wait  I already have a 3 year old for a previous IUI, so I'm praying I'm lucky again . The only difference this time is that we are using frozen sperm as my partner is away. Anyway, just wanted to join in and share my journey with everyone else going through this, good luck ladies xx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

welcome molly, good luck today for your IUI, hope everything goes well

blossomhope, i think youve been given some really good advice from the ladies already. I struggled at first but it is a learning process, if there is a next time just drink more water a few days before. It does only take one, so fingers crossed

Highland chick im sorry, do something nice tonight, Wine and chocolate x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

BlossomHope - we were unexplained for a long time so I do totally understand your frustration, it's very difficult. IUI and IVF are capable of overcoming some 'unexplained' issues (e.g. subtle sperm/egg or hormone issues) and they can also help you to get to the bottom of the issue. Once you know what the issue is (if there is one) you can deal with it effectively. Try and see it as a learning process, we had some terrible IVF cycles but we were able to learn from them and get it right in the end. How long have you been trying since the chemical? Sometimes it just takes time and it sounds like there is still every chance that you can conceive naturally! Stick at it, nail the timing every month (IUI or not), and try and see the IUI's as part of a learning process rather than a quick fix. You'll get there  ! Xx


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Molly and good luck 🍀🍀

Ali, it's a year this weekend since the chemical so not a huge amount of time. We got referred to the fertility clinic for tests to reassure us so I was a bit thrown when the consultant suggested treatment so quickly, made me think there's no chance of it happening naturally! Thank you for your hope and reassurance xx


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Well apart from them having to defrost 2 vials of sperm instead of one as not all the sperm survived, it went ok. I'm now at home chilling on the sofa and thinking positive thoughts x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was offered IUI pretty early on as well, though we ended up going straight for IVF for various reasons. I think that they just figure why wait if they/the NHS have the opportunity to speed things up for you! A year is within the norm, I know it seems like most people manage to conceive  within a couple of months but I think people love to tell a 'we had sex once and it worked' story, whereas you don't hear about the ones that take longer. xx


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Ali - you're definately right about people extending the truth re how long it took them to get BFP! All of my friends / family / work colleagues got preggers in 1 to 3 months of trying!


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

14 days since IUI and no period yet. Test are still negative. I'm starting to wonder what's going on down there.


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi girls update for you all. It's a bfn for us so no more treatment for me until June as I need tests done. So I'm going to have a break from here for a bit. So I wish you all luck and baby dust x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear that highlandchick 😰. Good luck, hope your BFP comes soon x


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

so my second cycle isn't going to plan, i swear i have the worst luck. Ive had two scans so far and i have follicles but nothing is growing. Back Friday, i would presume that if nothing has grown by then we will abandon again. On my last cycle things at least grew a little before giving up, and that was 50mg so i don't understand why on a 100mg nothing has happened at all. My body is just not having it, so we are trying an injectable cycle next

How is everyone getting on? everythings gone really quiet x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Hayles, I have PCOS too and reeeeeally long cycles so they tried clomid with me for a few days then went straight on to gonal f.  It meant I didn't trigger ovulation until CD22 and I thought they wouldn't let me stim for that long so was surprised.  Can you ask for injectibles now?

I'm self funded which I guess may make a difference?

Don't give up hope, I was convinced I'd never even get to IUI but I did in the end.
xxx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

hi

for now I'm NHS funded and they seem to have a process they follow,the nurse wanted us to do another 50mg clomid cycle but the doctor said no and hes the one thats moving things along, which I'm thankful for. Getting to the IUI itself is currently our main aim. 

I'm hoping an injectable cycle is what will get us to the end. Its frustrating not getting anywhere, i have an connective tissue disorder thats affected by hormones, so I'm making myself worse through treatment on less pain medication and we've not gotten to the end of one cycle yet, so it feels a bit for nothing. I do figure its all a learning process though, i should have known i wouldn't be a straight forward case. 

Is an injectable cycle any worse than a clomid one? xx


----------



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've just started my first cycle. Had my first scan yesterday but was too late to take clomid was back at the clinic today for my first injection. Panicking at the thought of having to do these myself. It's all a bit overwhelming.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi girls

I was on this thread previously and keep checking in on you all...bit of an addiction 😊

I only ever did injectables and it was a breeze! I loved doing it and I'm not a fan of needles. Don't worry you will all do great  x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

The gonal f made my follicles grow more in 4 days than the Clomid did in 7 so I'm sure that will help you too. Was no worse than the Clomid, I was a little apprehensive about injecting but it was quick and painless! x


----------

